# Per Capita for Grand Lodge of Texas



## rhitland

We had our official DDGM visit last night and the GM message is about raising per capita and I want to know how you Texas brothers feel about it(or others as well of course).  The proposal if for going from $14.25 to $25.  Currently the GL operates off of $7 of that 14.25 and the rest goes to charity purposes within the frat.  The proposed increase if approved will be applied to the operations side of the budget and will balance the budget.  

I am still on the fence about this personally but could be convinced.  The problem I first saw is that the report gave allot of numbers on membership going down from deaths but there was no mention of the extra loss of members who could not afford a dues increase.  Example if we have 1000 members and we pay $10 a piece equaling $10,000 and we raise it to $20 and we lose 450 members due to the increase we only receive an extra thousand dollars because of the loss of members.  It kinda seems like a recipe for disaster for rural lodges who have 25-60 members and pay $30 to $50 in dues.  

A PM of ours had the idea for GL to tack on a degree fee for candidates to pay and since we lose 3 out of 4 EAs in TX make the EA degree the big fee.  This would relieve the smaller lodges of the burden of such a large jump in per capita.  This to me seems it would place the brunt of theburden on those more ready to handle it.  It was brought to our attention how some urban lodges have over 80% endowed members and with that not paying any returns they will be in the hurt locker as well.  The degree fee would again allow this lodge to place the burden of payment on the new candidate.  Many think that degree fees should not be to high but I say rubbish if you are performing them right there is no better show in town.  Candidates at 148 already pay $150 a degree and most would be happy to pay more.  This increase made a huge huge difference to our bottom line.  

Them another PM stood up and had another great point and I quote he said " sounds to me like GL is addressing the symptoms and not the problem.  What is GL going to do to help keep the members we already have?" He then went into the losing of 3 out of 4 EA and if we could change that number seems to him that money problems would start fixing themselves.  

We need to sale adds in the TX Mason as well that eats up to much of the budget.

I also see the problem of 13% or so of the budget goes to GL officers driving all over the state to hold classes that could just as easily be done on the internet where all MM could view them in their own time thus saving tons of money on gas, room and board.  

I would like to see this thought out a bit more because there seems to be allot of solutions for this problem it is just the easiest quickest one is to raise the per capita.


----------



## Wingnut

I voted yes.  Ive often said we make Masonry too cheap and have cheapened it because of it.  Who it will really hurt are the ldoges that havnt raised their dues in 30 years.  They will still have their $20 a year dues and now get hit with a $25 per capita and go down quickly!


----------



## rhitland

I am with you on that thought Wing masonry is to cheap but what is this increase have to boast beside paying for the way things already are?  I would like to see this burden spread out a little more so it is not all reliant on a per capita increase.  What has GL tried beside the sale of merchandise and solicit donations?  I am all for an increase it is waaaaaaay past due but I also feel an increase that big should do more than balance the budget.  Tough times call for tough decisions and I know this increase will kill off many lodges and I am left to wonder if the budget should not get a decrease so less money is needed thus the per capita increase could be smaller like 4 or 5 dollars which is still a big jump?


----------



## JEbeling

This would put a lot of lodges under...?


----------



## owls84

If it doesn't pass on the other hand it could put ALL the Lodges could go under. Fact is we have an almost $500,000 deficit we need to overcome. We are living on Merchandise sales and some money we have tucked away. It can't be done like this. 

The problem is two fold really. We need to increase the annual returns as well as membership. Our DDGM brings up the point that the Grand Lodge of CA is $33 and MA is 20 something. The point is look at what the Grand Lodges produce as far as online capability, education for the candidates, and some of the community programs they make their Lodges partake in. If we don't do anything about membership we will be raising it again in 4 years just to break even and with no additions or changes to the Grand Lodge budget. I heard the number that 16% of the Grand Lodge budget goes to Grand Officer expenses (travel, supplies, etc.) On a $1.1 million budget that seems a little high. Another 16% went to the Texas Mason Magazine? What?? I got my new one last night and it is horrible. There is an article in there from Tommy Guest saying we need to be sure and do the ALL and LIFE program and these two programs are so outdated you can't teach them anymore. Everything you read has to be followed up with "this is not the case anymore". There is so much fat to trim I think with better management, better priorities, and better focus on the root cause and not the fix we will pull out of this in better financial shape than ever. 

The fact is we can't continue to loose money year after year. They could come up with a system to freeze annual returns for members on a fixed income as long as they have proof they are on a fixed income. However it would have to be a HUGE overhaul to the current system. It would have to allow many Law changes. Ones that would allow a Lodge to charge separate fees based on approval. It could be done but it would require a ton of work. 

It troubles me when people say I can't afford my $30 a month payment because I'm on a fixed income. If a man can not truly afford this payment a system should be in place. Call it a Mason Assistance Fund. It is set up for people that have trouble paying dues to apply for assistance. The thing is you have to ask to get help. 

These are just a few ideas of how to fix it and they are no where near the best but I think it is important to keep brainstorming. We can't loose focus about the root cause being our membership is declining but our cost are rising.


----------



## Jamesb

When you have a system in place that will not allow for flexability you will end up breaking it.  What happens to the "per capita" of lodges that go under?  Wouldn't it be better for the Grand Lodge to pick some failing lodges to merge with healthy one's selling the buildings or land etc...then  splitting the sale monies with the new combined lodge?  This seems to me the best case for everyone, but I know that I often see the logic in things that others don't.  Well any way then the per capita would remain the same; at least for now.


----------



## owls84

Is it a bad thing to Merge a Lodge that is struggling to survive? It fascinates me when I read a story of a person that is not willing to cut off an infected foot to save his life. Why would this person rather die than loose his foot and live for many years? No one wants to loose a foot but it sometimes is mandatory to live. 

I don't' want any Lodge to go away as a matter of fact I want more but from a reality stand point if a Lodge is not active, not growing, and falling down what do we do? What if there are 4 Lodges with 5 active members like there are in some rural counties and they are all on the decline could we not do better by merging them into one or two and then they have 10 or 20 guys to do events and draw members in? Otherwise it is spinning their wheels. Again, I really don't know the solution here and I know a lot of good guys from the rural Lodges but rather than have Masonry die in the county all together there comes a time where it is necessary to cut off the others making the outcome stronger.


----------



## Dave in Waco

It's not just the rural Lodges that would suffer here.  For example, I live in Waco.  Waco itself has 8 Lodges, not counting the other 9 in surrounding cities in the county.  Some are healthy, some can't open Lodge if they have an EA visit.  Most all depend on plural membership.  I remember a sight at our recent Joint District Installation.  Some of the officers had as many as 4 jewels from different Lodges.  So I can the reason and need to merge Lodges.  

I also agree that there is a need to trim the fat.  Return now our returns are down because the market is down.  I know my Lodge itself is looking at different things to turn around our current negative cash flow.  I think one thing that would help in saving costs would be to adopt a paperless solution on things like the Texas Mason Magazine.  I know currently they make them available on the GL website, but what about giving a subscription option to just receive an eletronic form of it?  That should save some on printing and shipping costs.  Another idea would be for the GL itself to have some type of statewide fundraiser to help raise money for charity, so that GL would still be able to meet its commitments to their charities and have more of the budget going into operating costs.


----------



## LRG

I agree with Dave. Grand Lodge should e-mail the newsletter to each lodge, which can be printed, copied and handed out the brethren. At least on member per lodge shold have a pc/printer. 
With these economical times every person/business should had started with a budget a 1-1.5 yrs past. GL needs to give the whole financial situation, ie expenses(where and to whom) profit/loss, with this plea for raising per capita.

But overall, I do'nt mind one bit with dishing out a little extra for our Grand Lodge and I as an endowed member will pay yearly dues to my lodge due to my compassion for the craft


----------



## Wingnut

Devils advodcate time:  Endowed memberships sounded like a good idea at the time.  They are killing lodges I think.  Someone that is 25 and has an endowment will never pay dues again, but the lodge still pays their returns every year.  Even when we were getting payouts from endowments, seldom did they cover the returns. 

Once a brother passes on or gets to the age he doenst have to pay dues then it stops hurting the lodge.  Now with an increase in returns to the GL endowed members till dont pay dues but the lodge has to pony up the extra money from their already depleting coffers.    To many brothers are on 'fixed' incomes... frankly I think all Brothers are, mine seldom fluctuates but sadly neither do my bills.  Its past time to rethink a lot of the paradigms on how we do business.


----------



## rhitland

Jamesb said:


> When you have a system in place that will not allow for flexability you will end up breaking it.  What happens to the "per capita" of lodges that go under?  Wouldn't it be better for the Grand Lodge to pick some failing lodges to merge with healthy one's selling the buildings or land etc...then  splitting the sale monies with the new combined lodge?  This seems to me the best case for everyone, but I know that I often see the logic in things that others don't.  Well any way then the per capita would remain the same; at least for now.



This might work for a few lodges but most struggling lodges are not worht a hill of beans.  Good example is Nash Lodge 638 which I am a member there building might be worth $25.00 and the land is might render the same but more than likely if you try and sell most of these lodges and the brothers stop caring for them the will be condemed and then a whole new set of problems come in we have to throw money at.  If Nash lodge was put on the market where it sits and the condition it is currently in,  it would be a very hard sale.  Still ight work for places like Tarrant county which has 29 lodges and needs about 9.  This land is generally worth some doe. 



Wingnut said:


> Devils advodcate time:  Endowed memberships sounded like a good idea at the time.  They are killing lodges I think.  Someone that is 25 and has an endowment will never pay dues again, but the lodge still pays their returns every year.  Even when we were getting payouts from endowments, seldom did they cover the returns.
> 
> Once a brother passes on or gets to the age he doenst have to pay dues then it stops hurting the lodge.  Now with an increase in returns to the GL endowed members till dont pay dues but the lodge has to pony up the extra money from their already depleting coffers.    To many brothers are on 'fixed' incomes... frankly I think all Brothers are, mine seldom fluctuates but sadly neither do my bills.  Its past time to rethink a lot of the paradigms on how we do business.



I think when it was sold as never having to pay dues again was where the whole thing went wrong.  If I put my money in an endowed fund for my family that does not mean I do not have to buy groceries for them anymore.  I still while alive have to take care of my family even if endowed just like I will my lodge.  This leaves the lodge to go beg for donations since most are not active and do not know the lodges state of affairs.  If you think about it as well when if the poo hits the fan and that money has to be tapped it will be because GL has to have it not because a lodge does it will demise but GL will not till every penny is gone.  So it might behoove a few lodges to endow some but not the majority.  I know for alot it is to late on that.


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter

We are at $40 per capita per Brother.  I don't mind funding Masonry, but even in our tight budget I see some wasted or misused funds.  That being said, I show up, I speak, I vote, but I almost always support the increases because in the end, Masonry is underfunded.


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter

Incidentally, I was totaling the dues I pay a year the other day...and I am well over a grand a year for all the groups.


----------



## Hippie19950

We just decided to raise our dues... Biggest fear, was losing more members. It's just as has been written here, we WILL lose some. They don't come to meetings now, don't come out to help with events, and so on. Our Lodge was one of the most active, and well thought of Lodges in this area, and District for many years. From what I've been told, some drifted away because of something said, and "real world politics" that were brought up in the dining room before a meeting. I wasn't in when all this took place, but I pay for it now. We are one of the Rural, Struggling Lodges! If they took our building to sell, and put us with another Lodge, the building would bring very little money, IF it ever sold... This town is an economical depressed town, with little activity in the "Downtown Area" where we are located. Would the sale, and combining of two Lodges make a difference?? Yep, it would drive MORE members away!!!! We are trying to build ourselves up. We will only see about $400.00 at best in raising our dues, NEXT year... Of that half half will go to GL, so here we are, only getting $200.00 at best. I can go in, and ask my boss for a raise, and he will tell me he can't afford it. Then I can either continue to work for him, change some of my lifestyles, and make do, or I can find another job. Not quite the same here, but if we don't have the money, and they CAN'T change their "lifestyle", then what happens?? I didn't know my Lodge was in the shape it is in when I came in. I didn't know Masonry in Texas was in the shape it appears to be in. We are trying with the few we have to keep going, we have taken in 3 new EA's this year, we have two who want to come back and finish their work, and one FC who wants to finish. They didn't come to us, to have to go someplace else to finish. We are an Ancient organization, as we were when I joined, but we keep replacing it with modern things, ideas, and the NEED for more money to spend on things that really don't seem to be helping out here. I for one am don't to drive 15 or 20 miles to go to another Lodge, because we had to shut down mine, and I am sure MANY throughout the State will share that feeling. If we are going to be a modern fraternity, then we need to look at how other modern fraternities are doing, find the BEST design, and pattern ourselves after it. I have paid dues for a couple of Brothers I knew were having trouble in the past, as well as my own, but I may have to stop that, and concentrate on mine only, and that takes away from being to help others as I was taught. Had we known this was going to come up, we would have raised our dues to match the "rich Lodges" around here, and either had more to come in, or signed the Death Warrant early....


----------



## Jamesb

My origional post should in no way be considered a blanket statement.  There are obviously lodges that this couldn't apply too, but not many.  Let me give you an example: A lodge that if you took it and placed it within a circle of a 5 mile radius.  It being dead center.  Also within that 5 mile radius there are three other lodges.  All of them have about the same number of "active" members.  All have buildings that need "work".  Is it logical to have that many in such a small area?


----------



## rhitland

no it does not but that is a problem not many rural towns have just the urban ones like Houston, Dallas, and Tarrant County to name the big three.


----------



## Hippie19950

AS Brother Rhit said, our Lodge wouldn't bring a lot. It would bring less than $10k, maybe even less than $5k. It is in the old downtown area, away from either major highway, and we have a hard time trying to rent the downstairs for much of anything. To top it off, many of the old business buildings around us have gone for less than $4k, 2 stories, and in decent condition. We have been in this building since 1939, it has a lot of history, and I relish this history. I also realize that times do change, and we sometimes need to make changes, but we can't become a throw away fraternity, just because others think we need to do it to be modern, effecient, and bring in more money. We need to look at ALL aspects, and see where we can trim things... As for the "magazine", it comes out three times a year, two newsletters, and one sort of real magazine. I usually don't find much in it these days. I have one from the 30's that is LOADED with great info, and it was a monthly publication as I recall. Just put it online, we can print it out for the other Brothers who don't use Internet, or we can take a laptop into our "old Lodges" with a wireless card, and have it up for them to read when we are all there... That should cut some of the costs. Grand Lodge needs a new A/C unit, as well as a new sound system. I felt comfortable there last December, and heard them with no problem. I was there in May for a visit, and was comfortable again. We need 10k to replace our HVAC system, and we don't have a sound system. Many Brothers can't hear, due to injuries from WW II, and Viet Nam. Don't know about others, because we haven't gotten any Iraq/Afghanistan Vets yet. We are looking for pennies in the street, on the floor at the stores, and anyplace else we can to get it cool enough to have Lodge without suffering Heat Exhaustion. As soon as we are able to over come our problems, I will be able to better support GL, and many other needs. That may not sound nice, but right now, MANY of us are struggling to make ends meet. Even where I work, it is very slow. I don't have to worry so much, because I work on the custom/classic autos, and do the frame repairs on the collision jobs we do get. Folks can't afford the deductibles on some of their autos, and aren't brining the cars in. I get a salary for the customs, but on the collision stuff, it is strictly commission. I do OK, but I have a hard time sometimes, when my injuries flare up... I want to retire, but things aren't stable enough right now to do that. I pay dues to the Lodge, help others when I can, pay dues to the American Legion, the VFW, and maintain my membership in a LEO organization I was a member of during the years I was a Police Officer. As one Brother said, some of these can come to over $1000.00 a year. I still have a daughter at home, who has been a blessing int hat she doesn't; have to have everything the other kids have, or the very best of anything. She will be going to college in a couple more years..... My wife has a disorder that affects her hands, and she is unable to work, so it is all on me. I'm not saying this to get ANY sympathy for me, but guess what? There are MANY more out here in this very same position. I plan to ALWAYS find a way, but many are stuck, and can't. What do we do for them?? Are they no longer a viable Brother because they can't afford everything they are expected to pay? If the money from the Masonic School could be invested to end up with several million dollars, we need to have the same people working on the money we pay here and there to make it work the BEST it can. I was floored when I heard how much money there was from the sale of the school etc, and then where the GL was at!! I was NOT alone in that either. Now, I'm done Bi#*@$^g, and plan to work on a fix, anyone care to join me????


----------



## rhitland

The sale of the Home and school did net a big chunk of money but that will pale to the amount of revenue from the oil and gas rights from the land it sat on.  I was surprised at the amount of the money as well mostly because 148 doanted the land and I wished they had kept it in 148.  lol  That money had crossed my mind a time or two to help us out.  The crazy thing about the hole deal is we or GL made laws that said when times get really tight and money is scarce you cannot touch the principal which is usually all that there is in these times.  Last year at GL it snowed as well so it was nice but I hear on the usuall Texas December weekend when it is 95 it is very stuffy and hot in there but then again it is only four days.


----------



## Christopher

rhitland said:


> Currently the GL operates off of $7 of that 14.25 and the rest goes to charity purposes within the frat.



So, over half of the GL budget goes to charity?  Why not just lower that percentage?  I mean, if I were donating half of my income to charity and then went to my parents for money to pay my rent, do you think they'd help me out?  No!  They'd tell me to stop giving away my money and use it to pay my bills!

Does this make sense to anyone else?


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter

Very little of our GL budget goes to charity, but I would say that if we have crumbling temples or ill repaired ones, that no money leaves the house until ours is tight and fast.


----------



## Ashton Lawson

Precisely Bro Porter!!!!! I have been stressing that to deaf ears now, to the point I'm tired of saying it. We have things broken and not working, and we're giving out $1000 scholarships... 

On what planet does that make sense?


----------



## Dave in Waco

Ashton Lawson said:


> Precisely Bro Porter!!!!! I have been stressing that to deaf ears now, to the point I'm tired of saying it. We have things broken and not working, and we're giving out $1000 scholarships...
> 
> On what planet does that make sense?



We still have to donate to charity to keep our tax status, otherwise that's more expense going out the door.  Still, we could scale our charitable contributions back a little to make sure our house is sound so that we can keep providing charitable contributions to our communities.  

I know in my Lodge, one of the things I am pushing this year is a total review of our finances.  I know right now, we are bleeding some of our money just operating since our endowed memberships from GL aren't providing returns, our Building Assistance fund doesn't pay our rent, and our dues are too low.  So that's one thing we are taking a good serious look at this year.  I don't think we are really so much wasting money as we are just not having our money working for us as best it can.


----------



## Ashton Lawson

I have a disagreement with how Grand Lodge and others are disseminating the methods to meet this requirement. Read Section 11.18 of the Texas Tax Code here: http://www.statutes.legis.state.tx.us/Docs/TX/htm/TX.11.htm

I would strongly argue that we have no concerns when it comes to this issue, solely on the existence of the Shrine, York Rite, and Scottish Rite. These organizations consist entirely of Mason's, who cannot exist without their roots in Blue Lodge, and who *must maintain their Blue Lodge memberships* to be in those *appendant* bodies. Seeing as we are directly and unseverably connected to them (currently), we are one of the largest charities in existence by default.

I see nothing in the tax code that disagrees with that. Even without that link, I think we more than meet the qualifications anyway, based on what the tax code itself says.


----------



## HKTidwell

I voted yes on this, for a couple of reasons.  Every time dues being raised is mentioned the brothers with an endowed or lifetime membership are the ones who oppose it.  If I eat at sonic twice in one year then I've paid the additional increase.  Two times visiting fast food versus taking care of our craft!

What membership do you (each person here) have for a year that is $50.00 or less?  I don't have any, even my professional dues are more then that.  You read about lodges that were built a hundred years ago by their members this wasn't done out of fundraisers, it was done with each member digging deep in their pockets and making it happen.  We have a awesome building in Waco, yes it is a building but it is a symbol of dedication, love, and brotherly solidity.  We should be putting the same love and dedication into the Texas Masonry as the previous generations.  This isn't intended towards any lodge but I've seen lodges abandon beautiful buildings for a metal building because it made sense financially.  Whether this was due to a loss in membership or the cost upkeep etc, it was still a lost in the history of Freemasonry.  History doesn't make us but it is something that we should keep a hold of and cherish.

My views may not be popular on this subject however for me it all comes back to what I spend money on.  I can go to Austin Land and Cattle and spend $100-$200 on a single meal or can I spend that money for the betterment of the craft which has given me so much in so short of a time.  *I use the term betterment, probably isn't the correct word* I haven't been to Austin Land and Cattle for a few years but that is a Sonic meal once to twice a month.  IMHO


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter

The idea that we have to give money away or lose money to maintain tax status is a fallacy of the worst kind.  A kind of Masonic wives tale that has stopped us from thriving in many ways.


----------



## rhitland

well the nays have taken the lead


----------



## Sidewinder

This is a very difficult situation that we find ourselves in.  To me the best decision would be to trim the fat in the GL's expenses, but this takes very disciplined leadership.  I'm not saying that our GL officers are not the right people for the job, but I don't know if they are.  In fact, I don't know anything about our GL line, because we run our elections of officers like it is a popularity contest instead of a true election of men who are best fit for the job.  I think we have had some great men as leaders over the years, but we have also had some men who were lacking in leadership.  Could you imagine if we voted for our President of the U.S. the way we vote for GL officers...we would end up with Miley Cyrus as President.  Since I was raised as a MM, I have always been against the way we pick our leadership.  I believe that the men running for office should be allowed to express to us how they plan to fix our problems, what their ideas are for the future, and what masonry means to them.  I wish they were able to recognize supporters, and not financial supporters, but men who support their beliefs in the way they feel masonry should be headed.  And the reason for this is because they might recognize someone that you know in masonry and that you respect for their beliefs in the craft.

I know I'm pulling away from the subject, but my lodge went through some tough times and if we hadn't had the outstanding leadership that we had at the time, we might have had to demise.  Instead our leadership took charge and pulled us through and now we are doing better than ever.  The problems we faced were not small problems, infact we were facing bankruptcy.  We were losing $200 every month and we had very little money in our account.  We tried everything to turn our situation around, but nothing worked.  We started bringing in new members on a regular basis, but we were losing just as many to death.  The only solution to our problem was selling the building, but no one wanted to see that happen.  Long story short, it took a lot of time and effort from our WM, officers, and many other masons, some who weren't even members of our lodge to finally make it happen and we were able to get out of a building that was bring us down.  After the sell, many thought we would fall apart and disappear, but we didn't.  We came back stronger than ever.  More members attend our meetings than ever before, we have more petitions than ever before, we have more money than ever before, we do more charity work than ever before, and for the first time in the history of our lodge we received the Van Gaurd Award...All because we had great leadership...and we did it all without a building of our own. 

If our GL leaders cannot figure out a way to solve our problem, then I will gladly pay my share, but I believe that our leaders should first look at every option, and let us know what their finding were, before they raise our per capita.


----------



## Blake Bowden

I'd like to know how much it costs us each year to maintain the Grand Lodge facility.


----------



## Bill Lins

You might be able to decipher that from the past year's Proceedings & the reports of the Grand Master, Grand Treasurer, & Grand Secretary. Have fun!


----------



## BrotherJ

Address the issues we can:

I am an endowed member - who would be OK paying the GL Dues & cover any missing return on my endowment in the years the GL cannot/does not pay returns.  That's still less than full dues.

I don't think that the older Mason's living on fixed incomes in retirement should pay more.

I don't think that it's right for degree fees to pick up the slack.  That's not fair.

We're talking about $14.70 per head?  I haven't seen the GL presentation yet.  We'll receive it at our next stated meeting.

I'd have to say that you can't prolong mortal life indefinitely ~ so your only option is making Masonry more vital to the new generation coming.  

It would be nice to better understand the reasons behind those who join right now.  And, it would be beneficial for some "exit" survey of those we lose during candidacy to understand their reasoning - with the end goal of fixing the issues we can.

I'm fortunate that the Lodge I belong to is very welcoming of us newer Masons.  I feel wanted, needed, valued, on and on.  I even have the opportunity to do some work for the Lodge.  Which is good for me and good for Us.

I think that Masonry will really have to look at a 2.0 version that is more in line with upcoming generations of Masons.  The underlying principles will never change.  However, the way younger people communicate today, building personal communities online, and interact on a daily basis in a 24X7 connected environment - sometimes literally minute by minute - Masonry needs to be able to be a part of that lifestyle.

Overall, I don't see $14.75 a year driving Masons away from Masonry.  However, we have to do better than 25% retention of EA's.


----------



## Ashton Lawson

Having reviewed the 2010 budget for Grand Lodge in depth, I change my vote from no, to absolutely NOT! 

Grand Lodge needs to re-evaluate their priorities and learn to belt tighten. Lodges have been learning this the hard way for years, and I say now it's their turn.

This drive for a Per Capita increase is only treating a symptom and completely ignores the problem.


----------



## rhitland

BrotherJ said:


> Address the issues we can:
> 
> I am an endowed member - who would be OK paying the GL Dues & cover any missing return on my endowment in the years the GL cannot/does not pay returns.  That's still less than full dues.
> 
> I don't think that the older Mason's living on fixed incomes in retirement should pay more.
> 
> I don't think that it's right for degree fees to pick up the slack.  That's not fair.
> 
> We're talking about $14.70 per head?  I haven't seen the GL presentation yet.  We'll receive it at our next stated meeting.
> 
> I'd have to say that you can't prolong mortal life indefinitely ~ so your only option is making Masonry more vital to the new generation coming.
> 
> It would be nice to better understand the reasons behind those who join right now.  And, it would be beneficial for some "exit" survey of those we lose during candidacy to understand their reasoning - with the end goal of fixing the issues we can.
> 
> I'm fortunate that the Lodge I belong to is very welcoming of us newer Masons.  I feel wanted, needed, valued, on and on.  I even have the opportunity to do some work for the Lodge.  Which is good for me and good for Us.
> 
> I think that Masonry will really have to look at a 2.0 version that is more in line with upcoming generations of Masons.  The underlying principles will never change.  However, the way younger people communicate today, building personal communities online, and interact on a daily basis in a 24X7 connected environment - sometimes literally minute by minute - Masonry needs to be able to be a part of that lifestyle.
> 
> Overall, I don't see $14.75 a year driving Masons away from Masonry.  However, we have to do better than 25% retention of EA's.


 
Great response with many great ideas but if I may go through it and make a few points and ask a few questions.  On point one concerning Endowments a lodge is not allowed to require an endowed member to pay anything in the way of dues.  Our lodge before rasing dues asked for about 3 years for donations from endowed members with little sucsess.  I know most would be glad to send in money but in todays fast pace world it is lower on the priorty and often gets overlooked.  I have always been of the mind you have a financial responsibility to lodge even if endowed but that is not how it was sold to the brotheren when it was concieved.  The law would have to change to force endowed members to pay.

If you live in the Masonic retirment center you are exempt from dues but otherwise GL laws says everyone has to pay the same amount and the same way with money only.  This again would require a change in GL law.   

On the degree fees I would like to hear why you feel this is not fair?  For every MM degree a ldoge already has to donate to the George Washington memorial in D.C.  How could it hurt to add a little more so every Mason contributes to their GL.  EA and FC are masons as well and I feel could help carry the burden.  Let me give some numbers.  In 2007 Texas Masons did 2964 EAs and if we charged an extra 15$ on that degree that went to GL tis would raise $44,460 for just an extra $15 bucks.  Now on to the FC we did 1998 in 2007 and if we charged just $10 here $19,980 and then MM we did 1949 @ $10 extra a degree Gl would net $19,490 for a total of $84,420 whish for the small increase in degree fees adds up to a big number which could lower the amount we have to raise per captia this year.  

The increase is from 14.25( I beleive) to $25 and since most Masons are on fixed incomes and in retirment this increase is hard to swallow as oposed to us young ones who can still work and afford such an increase.  

On becoming more vital to future generations.  I thin many want this increase to do just that but are not getting the feeling that much will change and all the increase will do is allow GL to continue as is.

On better understanding  why new guys join that would fall on the investigation committees which all MM should help with as knowing why others join can help you better understand your own Masonic path.  Exit survey i beleive is another thing that will happen if a good mentorship program is in place.  Which it souns like your lodge has.


----------



## cchristian875

As a Master mason suspended for non payment of dues.( because of a increase I could not afford ) I see and can definitely understand the fiscal need for raising dues, while at the same time, I can see a lot of members especially those on fixed incomes, not being able to meet the price increase. 15 dollars may not seem like a large number, but there have been numerous times where 15 dollars would have gotten me through a tough spot.. I lost the thing I loved most because I was to proud to ask for money. Believe me when I say just knowing in my heart I was made a master mason has pulled me through the toughest time of my life and made me straighten up and live the life a Master Mason should.. But knowing the demands that this will put on some members especially those without endowments, I can see the loss of membership and the breaking of many a proud Masons heart.
Fraternally
Clay Christian


----------



## owls84

cchristian875 said:


> As a Master mason suspended for non payment of dues.( because of a increase I could not afford ) I see and can definitely understand the fiscal need for raising dues, while at the same time, I can see a lot of members especially those on fixed incomes, not being able to meet the price increase. 15 dollars may not seem like a large number, but there have been numerous times where 15 dollars would have gotten me through a tough spot.. I lost the thing I loved most because I was to proud to ask for money. Believe me when I say just knowing in my heart I was made a master mason has pulled me through the toughest time of my life and made me straighten up and live the life a Master Mason should.. But knowing the demands that this will put on some members especially those without endowments, I can see the loss of membership and the breaking of many a proud Masons heart.
> Fraternally
> Clay Christian


 
Brother, Thank you for your post. I really appreciate the lesson you bring and it is a good one but a question I always ask is why go suspended for NPD? Every letter is sent as Secretary stated that there are a few options from demiting for a year to the Lodge paying you dues. I have never been in a lodge that did not pay the dues for a Brother that asked. Other than the obvious ego answer is there a reason that a brother that could not pay would not ask? 

Please don't take offense as I know it a troubling question but at one of my lodges I belonged to they voted to pay all of the dues for the members in arrears and I have a problem with that but I am really wanting to know the other side if you will.


----------



## cchristian875

Wow, Its still a wonderfull feeling to be addressed as Brother!!
 In all fairness to the discussion and thread I want all to know that It was a series of events that led to my going into arrears. I was a member of Garland lodge #441, Garland chapter, council, A.C. Garrett Comandery, & Rose of Sharon council # 49.. SO I already Had A huge chunk budgetted every year... I was 29 years old and making great money, then I got married lol.. When I lost my job that year I was a newlywed And My wife who had a misuderstanding of our wonderfull fraternity, was in charge of the inglorious duty of bill paying.  And it "miraculosly" got over looked. On top of that My first wifes ( and only other wife)  father was in the same lodge and york rite bodies. It was a rather uncomfortable situation. 
My ego was huge then And Orville one of the best men I have been lucky enough to be on the level with, had covered my previous year, It was a feeling of helplessness and I did not want to feel like I was using others to pay my dues.
Now Soon to be 35 I have realized the impact that masonry has had in my life.. Knowing that I have received the most valuable emblem and the badge of a mason. is what saved my life when I gained my sobriety back late last year.
I am sure that the secretaries of my mother lodge and appendant bodies sent the notices, why I never saw them remains an issue between my wife and I.
But being Raised is and always will be the most honorable personal acheivement I will ever accomplish..

Fraternally Yours,

Clayton 

P.S. My cable tow is extended through the Personal Message system. I would Absolutely love to hear from all.


----------



## macjames53

I would hate to see the Grand Lodge demise for lack of funds. So for now I feel that we have no other option but to vote for the increase. But, I would like to add that the Grand Lodge building was constructed  in 1953 when we had many more brothers to contribute to it's support. 
Maybe it's time to think about taking the building out of the discussion. The building is only used less than 2  weeks a year for Grand Lodge and  the York Rite. The parking is non existent and the building needs thousands of dollars in repairs. 
The offices, museum and the library could be moved to a more modern building and the meetings could be held in the Heart of Texas Colosseum. It has sufficient parking and the facility is more than adequate for our needs.
Our numbers are falling and we need to think out of the box on this issue. I know that these comments will stir up many negative comments. But I believe that we must explore ALL options as far as cost and expenses are concerned.
Jim McCormick
Sr. Warden
Cedar Bayou #321
Baytown, Tx.


----------



## Blake Bowden

Well said Bro. McCormick!


----------



## Bill Lins

BrotherJ said:


> We're talking about $14.70 per head?  Overall, I don't see $14.75 a year driving Masons away from Masonry.


 
I'm told that the proposal is to increase the current per capita by $10.00- from $14.25 each to $24.25 each- an increase of 70%. In our Lodge, the annual return, currently $684.00, will increase to $1,164.00- a pretty healthy jump.


----------



## Bill Lins

macjames53 said:


> I would like to add that the Grand Lodge building was constructed  in 1953 when we had many more brothers to contribute to it's support.
> Maybe it's time to think about taking the building out of the discussion. The building is only used less than 2  weeks a year for Grand Lodge and  the York Rite. The parking is non existent and the building needs thousands of dollars in repairs.
> The offices, museum and the library could be moved to a more modern building and the meetings could be held in the Heart of Texas Colosseum. It has sufficient parking and the facility is more than adequate for our needs. We need to think out of the box on this issue.  I believe that we must explore ALL options as far as cost and expenses are concerned.



I agree, in principle. If we were to sell the property we currently have & build or buy an office building, we could rent out the space we were not using & make the building pay for itself. Why should that building in Waco? Austin is much more accessible & the seat of our state government. There is also a greater demand for office space in Austin, which would make our excess space easier to lease. 

As to the Grand Communication, why not move it around to different areas of the state every year, such as other bodies do? This year- Dallas. Next year- Houston. The following year- Lubbock, and so on. This way we could have various hotels & meeting centers compete for our business, rather than be a sitting target for the Waco hotels as we have been for years. This would also let the Lodges in the area in which the Grand Communication is being held that year act as hosts & give them a chance to shine.

I don't claim that this is the best idea, but I believe it's worthy of consideration.


----------



## Sidewinder

I think that would be a great idea, because it would allow a lot of lodges who never even send anyone to the Grand Communication to have the event closer to home occasionally.  I know that there is no excuse for not sending someone in your lodge to GL, but many lodges don't due to the distance and the lack of feeling needed.  This would give them the feeling that they are needed, especially if they are asked to help host, and they wouldn't be able to use the excuse of distance if it was in there area.  Also I think this would make them feel more like Grand Lodge truly belongs to them.  I think you are on to something Brother Lins.


----------



## Jamesb

What if they used the GM's home area as the meeting place?  You could pretty much at that point put the office anywhere, but the grand comm could be in his home area.
This would also give brothers a chance to visit areas around the state.


----------



## Dave in Waco

I would disagree with the moving of Grand Lodge building and the Grand Communication.  The reason for the original selection of Waco was central location.  All buildings have maintenance and upkeep issues, new included.  Then there is the buying of a new building itself.  For example, if we were to move it to Austin.  The old Waco High School building that sit next to the GL building finally sold after being on the market for over 15 years.  I believe its selling price was under a million.  I would think just the act of selling the building would be a problem in itself, since its design and age limits the buyer to start with, so we would not being looking at making much from the sell.  Then there is the price of a new building in Austin.  Taking into account the difference in land and property value in Waco versus Austin, we would be putting ourselves into a pretty big hole to start with.  Add to that, we can't afford to buy parking around the GL now, how would we afford it in Austin?  Yes we would be a ble to rent out unused space, but that's still income future possible income that we won't know when it will be in place.  Then comes the trouble of being a landlord itself.  Plus if we are renting office space to organizations not involved in charity, we would lose the tax exemption on our building.

So then comes to the idea of moving the Grand Communication.  Not a bad idea in concept, but there are a few things that we must be aware of.  Houston, Dallas, Austin would be good, but what do you think the turn out will be in El Paso?  Plus eventually there will be the problem of smaller cities wanting to host it.  Do we bar them from having it?      

Now, I am all for visiting around to different Lodges.  I have averaged visiting at least 1 new Lodge a month since I was raised.  I feel it is an important part of Masonry.  But, I do feel that we need to sit down with the GL budget, like Bro. Ashton has.  There is fat that can be trimmed, and other ideas for the use of the GL building.  I know one way the GL could help suppliment the building fund, is fix up part of it that can be used for Lodges to rent out.  My Lodge in Waco currently rents space at the Lee Lockwood Scottish Rite building in Waco.  We share a Lodge room with 2 other Blue Lodges plus the DeMoley, Rainbow Girls, plus York Rite bodies.  Although our rent goes to Scottish Rite, we would rather see that check going back into GL.  Plus other Lodges would be able to rent out the Lodge room for special occassions as well.  

To me personally, the GL building is one of our symbols.  I'd hate to see it wiped out for any reason.


----------



## davidjones201

We are talking about yearly dues? We are talking anywhere to 50 - 100 dollars a year in total dues? We cannot budget an extra $25 a year towards the benefit of our fraternity. Come on now? Sounds silly to me. Even if there were a member who could not afford the extra few dollars; is it not in your ability to extend a helping hand? This is long overdue.


----------



## Ashton Lawson

The issue is not at all whether I can or others can afford it. The issue is the stewardship of the funds.


----------



## Sidewinder

I completely agree with you Bro. Ashton.  I'm in no way saying that the best idea is to sell the Grand Lodge Building, but that is one possible solution that could have it's benefits.  I think that it is up to our leadership to find a solution to this problem other than raising our per capita, that's why we put them there.  They have a better picture of our income and expenses.  It is our duty to vote on the best solution that they come up with.  I for one am anxious to see what the final resoluion looks like at the Grand Communication.


----------



## owls84

I too agree Bro. Ashton. I challenge anyone that is a dues paying member of the Grand Lodge to contact Grand Lodge and request the Budget sheet for this year. The funny thing is this is published each year in the Grand Lodge Preceedings and no one has questioned the spending until now. I read the 2008 preceedings and the finance committee even warned of a budget problem and requested that they raise annual returns to $20 imediatly and every year there after but that was dropped. Why do we have committees issue reports if we don't listen to them? It was droped for almost 2 years and even then the budget spending was never looked at. Now we are saying we want to raise annual returns to that comparable to Massachusettes and California and that is just to break even. If we had results like CA and MA it would be worth it to pay $25 but when we have outdated programs such as the ALL and LIFE and we are dropping Masons left and right with a 25% retention rate and no help in sight then why would we agree to pay this? 

If you had a friend that came to you and asked for your last dollar so he could play the Lottery you wouldn't do it so why would you continue to fund this? They need to show us they are doing everything in their power to control spending and this is the last step or that this will allow us to fund programs that will help membership not to continue the same path we are on. Insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results and that is basically what has happend the last few years. I want "Change I can Believe In".


----------



## fairbanks1363pm

my issue with this whole thing is you have lodges struggling to survive.  The cup is empty.  I see lodges having fundraisers 4-12 times a year.  I feel that the grand line up needs to become less a celeb stautus and instead of at the end of the year posting your resume of how many places you have visited, post what you have done to make this grand lodge better and more stable for the future.  I could care less how many days our Grand master is out traveling.  Spend less time traveling and come up with ways to produce.  Im not asking them to do anything i would not.  Our grand lodge has the resources to do whatever they want.  We could pull off any fundraiser and it would be a success.  My shrine unit that has close to 50 members just brought in $40,000 at a fishing tournament.  I cant imagine what the GLOT could do. 
  Have any of you looked at the financial report the grand lodge sends out?  It is worth looking into and comparing our funds over the last few years.  I know the market has taking a beating.  But to leave our money in it and to let it continue to have taken the beating like it has makes me feel that it has been neglected.  I know that this is not politicly what I should be saying but it needs to be said. I have seen my lodge go from financially having nothing to having something at the end of the year.  Many of my close friends and brothers have spent time away from home and families and helped raise this money.  Before the GLOT takes more from my lodge I want to be assured that they are doing more to help the cause.  Not just holding a hand out. 
  I agree that we need an increase.  One like this can hurt more than help. We have paid a cheap price for Masonry through the years.  We still should not kick our struggling lodges to the side.  These lodges are made up of our brothers hard work past and present that can use help.   This should have realy gone up through the years.  With all this said we need to pray for Masonry in Texas and the GLOT.  There is an inexaustable source above that can help.


----------



## DavidFernandez

I don’t mind paying a few more bucks, even if it means that lodges will have to raise their dues to pay the GL per capita increase.  I believe Freemasonry is too cheap anyway.
I went to Doric Lodge No. 420 stated meeting last week, and the guest speaker was R.W. Thomas W. Jackson, Past Grand Secretary of the Grand Lodge of Pennsylvania.  His talk was about the different styles of Freemasonry around the world, and the decline of Freemasonry in North America.  He said that Freemasonry has been on the decline in North America because the prominent members of society do not see any value in it anymore.  He went on to say that in countries around the world, where freemasonry is thriving and growing, dues are up in the range of $1,000 to $3,000 per year.  Those society’s see a perceived value, therefore they attract the prominent members of society according to his research. 
I thought his speech was very interesting, and he added that we may not agree with him but says that people are starting to listen to him, as he has traveled to all four corners of the world and has research to prove it.
You can see his credentials here:  

http://www.pagrandlodge.org/freemason/1299/honor.html

And Here:

http://www.pagrandlodge.org/freemason/1299/retire.html

Brethren, these are his views and not mine.  I found them interesting as did the entire lodge that night.  He was giving two standing ovations for expressing his views and opinions.


----------



## owls84

fairbanks1363pm said:


> my issue with this whole thing is you have lodges struggling to survive.  The cup is empty.  I see lodges having fundraisers 4-12 times a year.  I feel that the grand line up needs to become less a celeb stautus and instead of at the end of the year posting your resume of how many places you have visited, post what you have done to make this grand lodge better and more stable for the future.  I could care less how many days our Grand master is out traveling.  Spend less time traveling and come up with ways to produce.  Im not asking them to do anything i would not.  Our grand lodge has the resources to do whatever they want.  We could pull off any fundraiser and it would be a success.  My shrine unit that has close to 50 members just brought in $40,000 at a fishing tournament.  I cant imagine what the GLOT could do.
> Have any of you looked at the financial report the grand lodge sends out?  It is worth looking into and comparing our funds over the last few years.  I know the market has taking a beating.  But to leave our money in it and to let it continue to have taken the beating like it has makes me feel that it has been neglected.  I know that this is not politicly what I should be saying but it needs to be said. I have seen my lodge go from financially having nothing to having something at the end of the year.  Many of my close friends and brothers have spent time away from home and families and helped raise this money.  Before the GLOT takes more from my lodge I want to be assured that they are doing more to help the cause.  Not just holding a hand out.
> I agree that we need an increase.  One like this can hurt more than help. We have paid a cheap price for Masonry through the years.  We still should not kick our struggling lodges to the side.  These lodges are made up of our brothers hard work past and present that can use help.   This should have realy gone up through the years.  With all this said we need to pray for Masonry in Texas and the GLOT.  There is an inexaustable source above that can help.


 
Could not agree more. I have seen the finacial report and for over 11% of our budget to go to produce so fine of a newsletter as the Texas Mason is a travesty. Not when the people they are comparing our per capita to produces this...http://www.cafreemason-digital.com/cafreemason/201001#pg1 

We aren't arguing that it Masonry is cheap but when you nick an artery you can't just put a band aid on the wound you have to stop the bleeding first. All I ask is to stop the bleeding and reevaluate the situation after that. From their word we are at a -$300,000 budget and the Texas Mason is almost half of that. Why is it still being funded? How many people look at it and its one article and bolo ties? This just gets my blood going that we are even having to discuss this right now when 3 years ago it was brought up at Grand Lodge that we were over spending our budget and we should look at alternatives and NOTHING was done. It was more of the same SOP of going out and waving an hand when someone should have been swinging it.


----------



## Dave in Waco

DavidFernandez said:


> I donâ€™t mind paying a few more bucks, even if it means that lodges will have to raise their dues to pay the GL per capita increase. I believe Freemasonry is too cheap anyway.
> I went to Doric Lodge No. 420 stated meeting last week, and the guest speaker was R.W. Thomas W. Jackson, Past Grand Secretary of the Grand Lodge of Pennsylvania. His talk was about the different styles of Freemasonry around the world, and the decline of Freemasonry in North America. He said that Freemasonry has been on the decline in North America because the prominent members of society do not see any value in it anymore. He went on to say that in countries around the world, where freemasonry is thriving and growing, dues are up in the range of $1,000 to $3,000 per year. Those societyâ€™s see a perceived value, therefore they attract the prominent members of society according to his research.
> I thought his speech was very interesting, and he added that we may not agree with him but says that people are starting to listen to him, as he has traveled to all four corners of the world and has research to prove it.
> You can see his credentials here:
> 
> http://www.pagrandlodge.org/freemason/1299/honor.html
> 
> And Here:
> 
> http://www.pagrandlodge.org/freemason/1299/retire.html
> 
> Brethren, these are his views and not mine. I found them interesting as did the entire lodge that night. He was giving two standing ovations for expressing his views and opinions.



I don't mind the extra dollars to GL either, but it seems just a symptom of a larger issue.  It seems the issue really becomes how do we change the perception of people to show the value of Masonry?  What are our Europeon Brothers doing that we are not?


----------



## Blake Bowden

$140,000.00 for the Texas Masons magazine!!!That's ridiculous! Like Owls said, it's nothing more than a few advertisements and an article at best. Unfortunately they have not, or are unwilling to allow individuals to submit articles for publication. I've submitted two and none of them ever saw the light of day.


----------



## DavidFernandez

Dave in Waco said:


> I don't mind the extra dollars to GL either, but it seems just a symptom of a larger issue.  It seems the issue really becomes how do we change the perception of people to show the value of Masonry?  What are our Europeon Brothers doing that we are not?


 
Bro. Dave,

You may not like his answer, but what he told us was that in the lodges that are thriving and growing, dues are high, and it is very hard to become a mason.  In some countries it takes up to seven years from the day you get initiated until the day you become a Master Mason, and that's after they have been on a waiting list in some countries for years.  He says that the perceived value has declined because we have made it too easy for someone to become a Freemason in North America.  All this comes as Pennsylvania is now allowing one day classes for all three degrees, which Bro. Thomas says is a big mistake from his own GL.

I am trying to get his email, so I can ask him for a copy of his paper.  He is quite a speaker, and even though these are his views and opinions, it stimulates your mind and gets you to think about it.


----------



## Dave in Waco

DavidFernandez said:


> Bro. Dave,
> 
> You may not like his answer, but what he told us was that in the lodges that are thriving and growing, dues are high, and it is very hard to become a mason. In some countries it takes up to seven years from the day you get initiated until the day you become a Master Mason, and that's after they have been on a waiting list in some countries for years. He says that the perceived value has declined because we have made it too easy for someone to become a Freemason in North America. All this comes as Pennslyvania is now allowing one day classes for all three degrees, which Bro. Thomas says is a big mistake from his own GL.
> 
> I am trying to get his email, so I can ask him for a copy of his paper. He is quite a speaker, and even though these are his views and opinions, it stimulates your mind and gets you to think about it.



That kind of goes along with my Country Club Theory as I call it.  If you make some exclusive and hard to obtain, people will do just about do anything to earn that status.

I have heard of many of the Europeon Lodges that it takes 7 years from EA to MM.  My best friend's father-in-law lives in England and was telling us things like that.  I've also heard interesting things they do in their rituals as well.  I do agree with Bro. Thomas that one day classes are a huge mistake.  If you don't earn something, how much is it really worth to you?


----------



## macjames53

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> I agree, in principle. If we were to sell the property we currently have & build or buy an office building, we could rent out the space we were not using & make the building pay for itself. Why should that building in Waco? Austin is much more accessible & the seat of our state government. There is also a greater demand for office space in Austin, which would make our excess space easier to lease.
> 
> As to the Grand Communication, why not move it around to different areas of the state every year, such as other bodies do? This year- Dallas. Next year- Houston. The following year- Lubbock, and so on. This way we could have various hotels & meeting centers compete for our business, rather than be a sitting target for the Waco hotels as we have been for years. This would also let the Lodges in the area in which the Grand Communication is being held that year act as hosts & give them a chance to shine.
> 
> I don't claim that this is the best idea, but I believe it's worthy of consideration.



I am also in the Knights Templars. And their yearly communication is moved around and I don't think anyone is burdened by that. Just because we have done it that way doesn't mean we must do it that way. I just think we need to take small bites of a big problem one at a time.


----------



## Sidewinder

Brethren, we all seem to have very good ideas...Let's just hope someone from Grand Lodge reads this and takes them under consideration.


----------



## owls84

Well as promised I have a copy of the 2010 Grand Lodge Budget and expense report that I would like to share. The message our DDGM shared is there is no more fat to cut but I think after looking at this there is plenty of fat to trim on this pork filled budget. I would like to hear everyone's issues or praises they have with this budget and expense report.

View attachment document2010-07-28-072640.pdf


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter

Many grand lodges and their staff membership or paid members swelled during the glory days.  One of the sacred cows nobody wants to talk about are 20 district lecturers getting paid or overly plump grand lodge staffing in the building itself.  Let's be honest, we often find 4 or 5 people doing what one or two could accomplish with a nice computer and a color printer....

Oh cradoodle he said computer....!!!


----------



## HKTidwell

I don't see the advertising revenue for the magazine, did I miss it?  If we are breaking even on the advertising vs. cost I don't care.  Don't get me wrong I think we could have a much better magazine but cost vs revenue is what should matter if we are advertising in it.

The way I read the budget vs current, annual dues have not been calculated yet.  If that is calculated in then you have a revenue of 857K which is 157K higher then projected for the budget.  Both of the fund raising totals are dismal at best and ironic at best.  With how many ever masons we have on the rolls we should be able to do some awesome fund raising for grand lodge.  We are paying the Grand Secretary 40K a year but also have office salaries of 177K.  Curious how many individuals this is for and the job descriptions.  If we have 5-6 full time employees then we should be putting out some kick butt stuff. 

Curious what the "Reimb Use of Facilities" line item is for.  Could we not be renovate the building for concerts and other events to be held there?  I know Waco has other locations that people can use but as it grows we could capitalize on that. 

We have a excellent price on the property insurance, or so it seems.

Not sure how much reserve cash we have or the financial status of Grand Lodge.  If we do not have huge cash reserves we need to raise the dues.  We need to increase the budgeted item Ent. Dist. Guest and start bringing in speakers once a month to Waco.  Invigorate the membership and show a path to greatness.  We need to buy equipment needed to digitize all records, put togather a store for the membership so we can buy the items sent out via visa or other credit card methods.  I'm the worlds worst about getting mail outs from the Grand lodge and thinking I need to send a check in to them and it ends up being file 13 because time has passed.  If I had the ability to login via website and buy/spend conveniently, sales would be even higher.

I still contend that a 1.1 million budget for a 60-80K membership  is not that much.   At $18.52 x 60,000= $1,111,200.  However we are projecting a 525000 in dues and fees. I thought our dues to the GLoTX is $14.50, if that is the case we only have 36206.90 members.  I thought this number was higher in Texas.


----------



## Bill Lins

HKTidwell said:


> Curious what the "Reimb Use of Facilities" line item is for.  Could we not be renovate the building for concerts and other events to be held there?  I know Waco has other locations that people can use but as it grows we could capitalize on that.



They were trying to cut a deal for the Waco Symphony to perform in the auditorium but it fell through due to no A/C.



HKTidwell said:


> At $18.52 x 60,000= $1,111,200.  However we are projecting a 525000 in dues and fees. I thought our dues to the GLoTX is $14.50, if that is the case we only have 36206.90 members.  I thought this number was higher in Texas.


 
The current per capita is $14.25. Remember- 50 or more year members, residents of the Retirement Center, and those judged incompetent are exempt from the per capita- thus you can't go by it to figure membership. We've got a boatload of 50 year members, etc.

"Art. 316. Exemptions: Members in Texas Masonic Retirement Center and 50 Year Service Awardees. 

Every member admitted to the Texas Masonic Retirement Center maintained by the Grand Royal Arch Chapter of Texas, so long as he is a beneficiary of said Home, and every member entitled to a Fifty Year Masonic Service Award under Art. 14 shall be exempt from Lodge dues. Should the Brother be a member of more than one Lodge in this Grand Jurisdiction, he shall be exempt in all Lodges. _The Lodge or Lodges shall deduct all Grand Lodge Per Capita contributions on account of such members from its Annual Returns, using a certificate furnished by the Grand Secretary to show the current status of each such member._"

"Art. 322. (357). Mental Incompetence. 

When a member becomes mentally incompetent, and upon proper documentation of his incompetence being submitted by a qualified physician, he is not liable to either Masonic discipline or suspension for nonpayment of Lodge dues while in such state of mental incompetency. _The Lodge must report him as a member but shall pay no dues for him to this Grand Lodge. The Lodge shall deduct Grand Lodge dues from the Annual Returns, using certificate furnished by the Grand Secretary, to show current status of each such member._"


----------



## owls84

But I don't think they count all of the $14.25 since $7.00 goes to charity. They have a budget amount for $525,000.00 which they can tell by a click so I still don't understand how we can't figure membership based on this. At least for an estimate


----------



## Bill Lins

I tried every search term I could think of on the GL website- no joy. Mebbe one of you smart guys might take a shot at it. Only place I know of where it is published is in the "Proceedings" & that figure would be 18 months old. :-(


----------



## HKTidwell

Well I guess this shows my ignorance.   Why do we not have AC?


----------



## Bill Lins

Dunno. Mebbe when it was built they didn't figure we needed A/C in December. There's been Communications where it's been pretty toasty in there!


----------



## HKTidwell

Perhaps by spending some money on the building and promoting it as a place in the community for events we could increase revenue, awareness, and general well being.   While doing this we can also send out a email saying this event is being held at Grand Lodge and if any of the members would like to come they can for X reduced amount.  I again go back to my opinion that once a month Grand Lodge should bring in a well informed brother and do a speaking engagement.  Some of these should be done in an open format geared towards everybody who would like to come.  These open sessions should be a more of a historical summit, and it should be encouraged to bring families, friends and people looking for information.  Record these events and stream it on the website.  Some should be done in a closed format to discuss the past, present, and future.  Create a lesson plan on how to educate the membership, encourage, and strengthen.  Send out communication to the Secretaries about what is going on this month at Grand Lodge.  Do it in the afternoons/evenings of a Saturday, so brothers can drive into Waco that morning and if they would like stay or go home.

Take the programs that are for members and make it into an interactive session via cd/dvd.  We are in the 21 century and not in the 18th century.  My brothers at lodge who may not be the most computer savvy still have a computer.  Every January, lodges should be sent a CD that contains the Grand Lodge law, forms, petitions, and any other form that might be of necessity.  This CD should also contain a financial break down of Grand Lodge budget both proposed and approved, a form for what lodges would like added or struck from future budgets, and ideas for future methods of expanding revenue within the organization.  Paper costs money if there is a complaint about the cost of making a CD put a iso format where secretaries of the lodges can down load them.  We waste a lot of paper, we could make this a much smoother process with the advent of the computer.

I think by increasing the visibility of Grand Lodge, potential of revenue, and membership activities we would see the Fraternity grow in a predictable and steadfast way.  We have a one of a kind building and we should be using it for our benefit and not for a once a year meeting.

If we are struggling for funds we could also strike Art. 316 or potentially change it to say that if a person is not capable to pay dues then fill out form x which should be certified by the Secretary and the WM.  I know this isn't a popular idea, it is strictly an idea for discussion.


----------



## owls84

So has anyone questioned why over 12% of our budget went to the Texas Mason magazine? Also why does the Past Grand Masters need a $6000 office expense? What is the Masonic Childrens Day and why weren't the Lodges notified of the day? Just to name a few.


----------



## Dave in Waco

I don't understand that big of budget for the Texas Mason magazine either, especially here in the digitial age.  Considering that for the most part, the magazine is more like a catalog/donation mailer.  It really provides very little in the way of things happening in Texas Masonry.  I am also a bit curious as to why the Past Masters need a $6000 office supply budget item.  I hadn't heard of the Children's Day unless it's the same as the Family Day in October.  Still, wouldn't it be better for the Lodges themselves to have events like that locally to help raise public awareness and interest in our work?


----------



## Blake Bowden

Our PHA Brethren will be going digital with their newsletter:

http://www.freemasoninformation.com/2010/08/the-texas-two-step/


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter

In Colorado we just had our budget session.  We cut most line items 20%, but education budget shot up to $9,500 from $3.200.  This is a huge change from just a few years ago when education had 500 for printing and that was never spent.  Now that we are doing educational progams the message is clear!!!


----------



## jonesvilletexas

We must support our GL.


----------



## owls84

jonesvilletexas said:


> We must support our GL.


 
I will have to respectfully disagree with this. Just because GL comes to us and says we need to raise annual returns should we just allow them to do so. Their recommendation of raising the per capita is based on "all the fat being trimmed" but as I show by posting the 2010 Budget and Expense report there is still plenty of pork left in our Budget. I think we should take a look at what we are spending our money on and asking ourselves just how wise this is. If we are going to compare ourselves to a higher GL like MA and CA then we better produce a product like these but this is not the case in message that you read your Lodges. The increase is just to break even or do business as usual. That is the problem we don't want business as usual. 

If we raise money then we are not solving the problem but we need to change the way GL spends the money we give them. The Lodges should be seeing a return on their payments in the way of educational programs and things the Lodges could use to make men better and not some manditory out of date ALL program that doesn't even follow Grand Lodge Law anymore. The one thing I teach every member in my Lodge is Grand Lodge is goverend by the Lodges and Past Masters not the other way around. The Grand Master's powers are very limited and defined in our Law Book. He is not the one that has the power but the Past Masters and Lodges. That is why each year a GM will make recomendations and not Laws. It is the Grand West that does that. So I say Grand Lodge needs to start supporting the Lodges, all of them.


----------



## rhitland

accountability is the best support I know.


----------



## rhitland

I know this has come up before but a code book would be a great way to answer some of the money woes.  I would buy another if they did put one out and for that matter I would probably buy any book the GL published for education.  Although after looking into this I am not sure money woes are the problem.  I was not sure at first which way to go but the devil is in the details.  just 2 cents


----------



## rhitland

Can we amend this resolution?  If so does anyone know how that works?


----------



## Dave in Waco

This resolution is being sponsered by the GL Trustees.  This is what the DDGM's are making their rounds for at the Lodges.  This is going to be pushed big time.


----------



## Bill Lins

rhitland said:


> Can we amend this resolution?  If so does anyone know how that works?


 
Yup- what you'll need to do is to write up your amendment (rewrite the resolution the way you want it to be) & submit it to the Jurisprudence Committee @ GL _before_ the resolution comes to the floor for consideration. Obviously, you'll have to wait until we get the proposed resolutions from the GSec so that you'll have the wording to amend.


----------



## owls84

Don't we get a copy of the recomendations with the resolutions in Oct. usually Bill? I remember getting 3 books last year or all the resolutions and I don't think there were any recommendations last year by David Counts. I remember this because the Law book states the Grand Secretary should give 5 books, not 3, to each lodge. Or at least I think that was right.


----------



## tomasball

I'll welcome rebuttal here, but I imagine some of this budget shortfall is related to our investments losing so much of their value.  If the same bunch of wise men were handling the Grand Lodge Library and Museum endowment as were handling the "Endowed Membership" funds, then I guess a great deal of income they were accustomed to getting has dried up.  I remember the vigorous push coming out of Waco to encourage endowed memberships and Sam Houston Hall of Fame participation several years ago (in fact, that was the sum of the GM's message when I was a DDGM.)  Now that wonderful idea is eating our lunch.  Lodges with a lot of endowed members can't pay their bills, because they have no income, because they followed the Grand Lodge's advice.  When the Grand Lodge asked our permission to take our funds out of CDs and give them to an invenstments committee that would put them in stuff with higher yield, we all went along, because they understand the situation better than we do.  I never hear anybody saying, "We took you guys in the wrong direction back there.  Sorry."

Tom Ball
 San Juan


----------



## owls84

That is what I think is causing more people to question the decisions coming out of Waco. It is not Us vs. Them. It is US wanting to know what is going on and that everything has been properly researched and an educated recommendation is made. This is why it is important for us to ask questions that are tough for someone to answer and if the person skates around a reasonable answer ask it again. 

Every single person on this forum wants Masonry to flourish and every single one has the ability to voice our concerns with those making decisions. Those are great examples.


----------



## tomasball

Okay, I've been studying the budget posted...thanks for that.  This seems to say that without considering the per capita income, we come out 361,894 in the hole.  But per capit income is projected to be 525,000, so we should come out about 163,000 to the good.  Am I reading that right?


----------



## tomasball

We also seem to have made 30,000 profit on the Wardens' Retreat.  I must be missing something there?


----------



## owls84

You are right. These are great questions to have and so far no one has really answered any of the ones we have. I also don't know if this year's per capita funds next and so forth. It is not as fluid as a simple form 71 is it? As far as the Wardens Retreat those are BIG money makers and I wonder if that is why they decided to hold 3 this year.


----------



## tomasball

Of course, this also is missing three months to go, so expenses are going to be noticeably higher.  Also, I wonder if there's some income still coming in for that youth weekend, otherwise we lost a lot of money on that we weren't planning on.


----------



## Ashton Lawson

I asked that question of several people. To a man they acted like they didn't understand the question.


----------



## Bill Lins

owls84 said:


> Don't we get a copy of the recomendations with the resolutions in Oct. usually Bill?


 
Usually around the end of Oct. or early Nov., IIRC.


----------



## Bill Lins

owls84 said:


> because the Law book states the Grand Secretary should give 5 books, not 3, to each lodge.


 
I can't seem to find that requirement- could you please provide the cite?


----------



## owls84

Art. 172 ...The Grand Secretary shall forward to the Secretary of each
Constituent Lodge five (5) copies of such proposed Resolutions to be
distributed by the Worshipful Master of the Lodge. (Revised 1998)


----------



## Bill Lins

Good work, owls!


----------



## bpire2002

We as Masons need to step up and do our part! GL also needs to raise more money with fundrasiers and reaching out to the community. Lets get the community behind GL. The dues around the board need to go up, blue lodge and GL. I am for 25 to GL. Lets take pride in our frat and be more selective in our member.


----------



## gilv

I voted yes 

I agree that we, as true brothers, should help out those that for what ever worthy cause can't pay their dues. But I believe this should be handled at the Lodge level  Is that not that what Masonary teaches us?


----------



## jonesvilletexas

Big Brother, Big Brother, if I had a dollar for every time I have heard that, WOW.:001_tongue:
Look to YOUR Past Masters for him they are Grand Lodge Big Brother.
We as past master vote on the laws and what is spent at The Grand Lodge of Texas.


----------



## rhitland

Why did Past Master let it get like this?  I think Big Brother is a term that states how we feel we are being treated not a title we are placing on a body of people.  If I am being big Brothered I am being forced to his will and not allowed to do things as I see fit.  With Texas being such a big state it easy for one lodge to think they know the answer and try to force it on the rest of the state hence the big brothering.


----------



## jonesvilletexas

Yes I can see your point, It happened 2 years ago with oboma.


----------



## Dave in Waco

I wouldn't say that GL is Big Brothering us.  I think the Finance Committee wasn't doing their job in keeping their eye on the Operating Budget and suggesting some gradual increases to offset Cost of Living and the declining market.


----------



## HKTidwell

gilv said:


> I voted yes but I don't understand statements like "we need the increase to balance the budget" and "the truth is we are $xxxx over budget" How is it possible that a fraternity that espouses moral and fiscal responsibility among it members has a leadership that does not follow those principles?
> 
> I agree that we, as true brothers, should help out those that for what ever worthy cause can't pay their dues. But I believe this should be handled at the Lodge level and not through some grandious state wide fund. We don't need "big brother" we have "good brothers" to take care of each other. Is that not that what Masonary teaches us?


 
If I misspeak in this response I hope another well informed brother will correct me.  It has been years since Dues have gone up for GLoTX, I believe 1997(not sure) was when it was last increased.  It was a battle then to increase dues, and unfortunately they did not vote at that time to increase dues and create a yearly increase of X%.  In 1997 diesel was 89 cents or so a gallon, I'm paying $2.80 a gallon now.  That is a 314% increase. This year again the vote is to strictly raise dues to X amount and there is no provision about a yearly % increase.  So in another 10-15 years we will again be having this conversation.

We have millons in the bank and this is to keep us from dipping to far into that reserve.  I agree that it is unfortunately that we are currently in the red and not the black, but GLoTX is working to change that also.  We have endowments that were making money and have now due to the market not turned a profit the past two years.  There are alot of little factors that have led up to this point.  I wouldn't be to hard on GLoTX on being in the red, even though I think there are areas that they could improve and reduce cost/change mentality.

Dropping membership numbers for the past 50 years has not helped either.  However I look around at lodges and I see a lot of young faces.  I'm not so certain that we will ever see the membership totals at 50K.  I know some will disagree but this is a personal opinion.  

In Texas any time somebody mentions raising dues lodges go nuts.  I jumped off into this once before and it is just how it goes.


----------



## rhitland

jonesvilletexas said:


> Yes I can see your point, It happened 2 years ago with oboma. [/QUOTE
> 
> Do you mean Obama started the atmosphere we have in Texas Masonry where some Masons feel big brothered?  I would not agree with that if so,  it is our own fault and I am not sure how President Obama effected our ability to properly lead the Fraternity?


----------



## jonesvilletexas

NO, (try to force it on the rest) he and the rest of the left.


----------



## rhitland

oh, I see said the Blind man


----------



## Blake Bowden

jonesvilletexas said:


> NO, (try to force it on the rest) he and the rest of the left.


----------



## macjames53

I also voted yes to the increase. I keep hearing the older brothers say that the GL needs to tighten their belts. What makes you think they haven't cut as many corners as they can before they asked for the increase? Think about it. The endowments haven't made anything in 3 years, no investments have made anything and membership is down by 1/3 compared to 1997 when the last increase was voted. 

I've heard the argument that if we raise the per capita we will spell the end of small lodges that are struggling now. I think we short change ourselves. I am retired and an endowed member of my lodge and would be willing to pay an additional annual amount to keep the GL going. 

I feel that the response to any new request by some members is automatically a knee jerk reaction of a resounding "NO". 

Brothers we have to be realistic. If we don't authorize an increase and an automatic increase of some small percentage each year we could lose the GL. Yes, it can happen. What else can they do if and when they run out of money?

Since I'm stirring the pot. Why not give some thought to the cost of upkeep of the GL building. It needs a new roof, rewiring, plumbing, and air-conditioning. The Waco Symphony backed out of an agreement 2 years ago to share the cost of upkeep so they could use the building because the up front costs were going to be too high. Can we continue to use a building for 6 to 9 days a year for gatherings and the rest of the year use this huge building for offices, library and museum? 
Sooner or later this issue will have to be addressed.


----------



## tomasball

After sitting through the Special Grand Lodge called to deal with our last financial crisis, the Home and School, I can evision what is going to happen.  

First will come an inadequate and unconvincing explanation of why the endowment can't pay lodges any money, and why we can't make reliable predictions about it for the future.  Warren Buffet will be mentioned..."Even Warren Buffet lost billions in this economy."  There will be no suggestions about how a lodge is supposed to formulate an annual budget under these circumstances.

There will follow a long and condescending explanation by the Grand Officers of why increasing the per capita is necessary, followed by three hours of brethren asking for minute explanations of expenses shown on the financial statement.  Then several brethren will get up to suggest that if the Grand Trustees went with lucrative investments they happen to know of, this wouldn't be necessary.  Then a couple of brethren will get up to suggest we have a bake sale or a talent show, to make up the shortfall.  

When the people managing the debate have allowed a maximum level of exasperation and frustration to develop, a vote will be held, and it will fail by a substantial margin.  The Grand Lodge Officers will sigh and roll their eyes and say, "okay, we tried, but the brethren don't want us to have financial security.  It won't be our fault when everything falls apart."


----------



## owls84

macjames53 said:


> I also voted yes to the increase. I keep hearing the older brothers say that the GL needs to tighten their belts. What makes you think they haven't cut as many corners as they can before they asked for the increase?



The budget and expense report that I posted earlier is what I am using as a tool to measure. It is full of additional areas to cut. WE were real quick to cut the areas that are needed but no one has even analyzed the programs that we do for success. We analyze everything and if it is not value added then get rid of it. Half of the deficit is the Texas Mason Magazine. If we are charging for registration packets this year at Grand Lodge because they are getting thrown away why are we not charging for this publication because I know more of those are going to waste. 

The facts are there but you have to research. No one has a problem with supporting Grand Lodge but you need to prove to me that it is needed. No city would ask for a tax increase without cutting the budget to the minimum. The last thing to get raised is the taxes and this is no different.


----------



## rhitland

macjames53 said:


> I also voted yes to the increase. I keep hearing the older brothers say that the GL needs to tighten their belts. What makes you think they haven't cut as many corners as they can before they asked for the increase? Think about it. The endowments haven't made anything in 3 years, no investments have made anything and membership is down by 1/3 compared to 1997 when the last increase was voted.
> 
> I've heard the argument that if we raise the per capita we will spell the end of small lodges that are struggling now. I think we short change ourselves. I am retired and an endowed member of my lodge and would be willing to pay an additional annual amount to keep the GL going.
> 
> I feel that the response to any new request by some members is automatically a knee jerk reaction of a resounding "NO".
> 
> Brothers we have to be realistic. If we don't authorize an increase and an automatic increase of some small percentage each year we could lose the GL. Yes, it can happen. What else can they do if and when they run out of money?
> 
> Since I'm stirring the pot. Why not give some thought to the cost of upkeep of the GL building. It needs a new roof, rewiring, plumbing, and air-conditioning. The Waco Symphony backed out of an agreement 2 years ago to share the cost of upkeep so they could use the building because the up front costs were going to be too high. Can we continue to use a building for 6 to 9 days a year for gatherings and the rest of the year use this huge building for offices, library and museum?
> Sooner or later this issue will have to be addressed.



If a proper budget was proposed to allocate money for that building I would support it.  I would say present that a resolution next year Brother mac and if you are unable convince your lodge or a PM of the need for it and I am sure you will get the support you need.  Lets stop dancing around the issues and do something about it but as been alluded to here it has to be a real effort and not just a thrown together to say you made an effort.  Those days are gone if they ever existed in Masonry.  It is going to take some well laid plains on which the utmost exertion of human genius will *have* to be applied.


----------



## tomasball

rhitland said:


> If a proper budget was proposed to allocate money for that building I would support it.


 
The difficulty there is that the building is owned by the Masonic Library and Museum Inc.  I think item 6360 on the budget we've been discussing, "Reimbursement for Use of Facilities"...$150,000...is the Grand Lodge of Texas paying for upkeep of the Grand Lodge Building.


----------



## rhitland

Here at the Fort Worth Masonic Temple we have the exact same set up as it is legally the Fort Worth Masonic Library and Museum but that has not stopped them from creating a $25 dollar per capita of its own that is charged to each blue lodge and appendant body in the building for maintenance and upkeep.  It may take a little dressing on paper to say one charge is per-capita to Grand Lodge and one is to the Masonic Library and Museum for upkeep.  I am sure it will be tricky to make it happen but that is where the genius part comes in and as the genius Albert Einstein so eloquently put it "I am is no smarter than anybody else I just spend more time looking into the problem."


----------



## macjames53

Well, let's not oversimplify a complex situation. The finance committee is composed of brothers well versed in these matters. And, sooner or later, we will have to address the facts. 
Why do we think the GL is immune to the financial woes that have wreaked such havoc in the financial world? One of these days there will be a called conclave and we will be given an ultimatum, do something or watch the demise of our order. 
Why do we think we are immune to such a reality? The world is a very different place for us than it was even 50 years ago. We either change with reality or go the way of the Elks and Woodmen of the World. Don't for an instant believe that it can't happen. I'm sure these men believed their fraternities were immune also. Right up until they ceased to exist.
I don't want to even contemplate this possibility, especially on my watch.


----------



## Dave in Waco

IMHO, it has nothing to do with how well versed the brothers of the Finance Committee are or aren't in these matters.  Anyone can lose money or have a shortfall regardless of their experience and gifts.  The fault I find is that if we were to look back, we would find where the GL has been trimming the fat to make budget for some time.  The first time you have to trim the budget, they should have been looking to start making a proactive change to slow start raising the per capita.  I believe I remember hearing that per capita hasn't changed in more then a couple of decades.  That's just poor planning.  I know I can't live on what I made 20 years ago or even 10.  

GL also has more money then you think squirrelled away.  They don't want to touch that money, which I can't blame them since it is our future security.  The money they are short is in their operating budget.  At one time, they could pay for it all from per capita, but more and more they are having to dig into that security.  GL just needs to either find a way to generate more income for operating expenses, trim the budget more, and/or raise our per capita.  But they are just now addressing a problem that has been building for many years already.  

I think the main point now is damage control, but the damage control they are doing is putting it all back on the members and Lodges.  It's kind of like, "Yeah we messed up and weren't keeping a good eye on this so now we are in the hole, and it's your responsibility to get us out of it."


----------



## MacFie

Some of the guys last night were talking, what about a 3% increase every year until we're at a happy medium?  If the Grand Lodge thinks it's in trouble right now, then it should wait to see what happens with all these lodges who are paying yearly endowment fees, and are losing money on the endowment fee, and have nowhere near enough current paying members for this, all go bankrupt.  I am guessing that there is no law stating that if a lodge has to disband it's 200 endowed members yearly fees have to get paid by the nearest lodge?  Of course not, it's just money the GL it's recieving anymore.  And, with the massive decline in membership, it seems like this may happen to a LOT of lodges.  This make sense?


----------



## Bill Lins

MacFie said:


> I am guessing that there is no law stating that if a lodge has to disband it's 200 endowed members yearly fees have to get paid by the nearest lodge?


 
As best as I can tell, when a Lodge demises, its members become unaffiliated Masons, unless they are plural members of another Lodge. As unaffiliated Masons, I believe that neither they nor any Lodge are liable to GL for their per capita.

Art. 260. (300). Suspended Lodge: Status of Members.

The status of the members of a suspended Lodge shall remain unchanged until the charter is restored, or the Lodge demises. All unpaid dues of members accruing prior to the suspension of a Lodge, or subsequent thereto, may be paid to the Grand Secretary and his receipt taken therefor. Said receipt shall have the same
force and effect as if the dues were paid to his Lodge, but shall not operate as a dimit or certificate of good standing.

Art. 373. (410). Non-Affiliates: Privileges Allowed and Denied. 

An unaffiliated Mason, holding a dimit or its equivalent granted by a regular Lodge or the authorized Grand Secretary of this or any other Grand Jurisdiction with which we are in fraternal relations, may:
1. Visit a Lodge as provided in Art. 382.
2. Sign a petition for a new Lodge Under Dispensation (Art. 184), or for a new chartered Lodge (Art. 205) or affiliate with any Lodge in this State; provided that such unaffiliate, in any case, is domiciled in this Grand Jurisdiction.
3. March in a Funeral or other Masonic Procession or appear Masonically clothed at a Masonic funeral, when properly accredited and permitted by the Worshipful Master, upon satisfactorily accounting for his non-affiliation.

He shall not:
1. Preside over or fill any station or place in any Lodge.
2. Confer, or otherwise participate in conferring any degree.
3. Vote by ballot or otherwise on any matter coming before any Lodge, or lodge any protest whatever.
4. Address the Lodge or speak upon any matter before it, unless invited thereto by the Master presiding.
5. Participate in any official capacity, or in any organization or body whose membership is limited to Master Masons.

Unaffiliated Masons are amenable to Masonic Law and subject to Masonic discipline. (See Art. 495.)


----------



## MacFie

Ok I see that, but see what I mean about the money loss to the GL?  Right now at least the lodges are managing to work miracles to pay for the 10x actual paid membership for endowed members.  I think this is a fair thing to think about when we talk about doubling fees due to the GL, or will the GL not raise endowed members costs for the lodges?


----------



## Dave in Waco

GL has no diret control over endowment costs.  The individual Lodges set their own endowment amounts.  GL does have a set minimum of $500 for an endowment and a few other parameters, but they don't care if your Lodges sets the endowment for $500 or $50,000.  Although I've never heard of one at $50,000, I do know of a Lodge that set theirs at $10,000 to discourage people buying endowments.


----------



## MacFie

Yeah that's not what I meant, sorry for the poor meaning.  When someone is endowed, their yearly per capita to the GL still has to be paid by the lodge they were endowed to.  So when I mean not raise endowed member costs, I meant specifically, the per capita that is due from the lodges barely getting by paying them right now.


----------



## Dave in Waco

The Lodge is responsible for the per capita of all its members.  So endowed member per capita goes up as well.  That's one reason why we have 3 out of 23 resolutions this year dealing with the per capita for endowed members.  The raise for the endowed members wouldn't be that big of deal if the Lodges were getting money back from GL from the endowments, but currently we are not.  

Now I was told that it was legal for Lodges to institute a per capita fee for endowed members.  So that their dues are paid, but they still have to pay the per capita.  Of course in most Lodges, that would go over worse then the per capita increase.


----------



## MacFie

Yeah in some, I know that a few, without even doing any increase in the per capita, have had to call out all members, and have had a good chunk of them volunteer to pay their per capita.


----------



## Dave in Waco

When you really look at things, $10.25 is not a huge increase.  It's just so many Lodges were sold on the idea that the endowments were going to take care of members being able to have all their dues paid without the Lodge being out any money.  Instead, none of it is getting covered by the endowments right now, and the Lodge is out not only the money for the per capita, but it's also not getting their dues money paid by the endowment fund either.  

I know of more then a few who feel they were either misled or even out and out lied to by GL on the endowments.  Personally, I think GL should dissolve the Endowment Fund, send the Lodges all their endowments back, lower the per capita increase maybe to $3.25, and keep the interest earned that hasn't been distributed on the Endowment Fund to make up the difference on the per capita increase.  Then instituted a slight annual Cost of Living increase into the per capita of say 2%.

But it would be a way for the Lodges to recoup some of the money lost.  GL would get their operating budget.  Plus they would get an increase in the per capita but without really cutting into the Lodges themselves.  GL would also get a gradual increase to provide for their operating budget without having to make a big jump.


----------



## Bill Lins

MacFie said:


> Ok I see that, but see what I mean about the money loss to the GL?  Right now at least the lodges are managing to work miracles to pay for the 10x actual paid membership for endowed members.  I think this is a fair thing to think about when we talk about doubling fees due to the GL, or will the GL not raise endowed members costs for the lodges?


 
Bro. McFie, I think you may be confusing "endowments" with the "per capita", which is the fee per member that each Lodge must pay GL each year. A Lodge must pay the per capita on both dues-paying & endowed members even though it has not received a return on the endowments for 2 years now. I know of one area Lodge that, up until last year, received a large enough return on endowments to cover the per capita for every member of the Lodge. We're talking about roughly $1200.00/year. The lack of a return is putting a major hurt on them now, but it's not the fault of the endowed members.


----------



## MacFie

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Bro. McFie, I think you may be confusing "endowments" with the "per capita", which is the fee per member that each Lodge must pay GL each year. A Lodge must pay the per capita on both dues-paying & endowed members even though it has not received a return on the endowments for 2 years now. I know of one area Lodge that, up until last year, received a large enough return on endowments to cover the per capita for every member of the Lodge. We're talking about roughly $1200.00/year. The lack of a return is putting a major hurt on them now, but it's not the fault of the endowed members.



Actually I was just typing poorly...was trying to say the same thing you just did!!


----------



## rhitland

Brother Dave to things; First on charging endowed members a per capita, I was actually told that was illegal by somebody and that you had to ask for donations from them?  I would love to know that I was told wrong and you can charge an endowed member?  I will look into that.
Second I was also told the Endowed Fund was not paying because each original $100 invested is now worth $86 and change (give or take) and if we "cashed it out" we take a $15 hit on every $100 the lodge invested?  
I am not sure who to believe anymore with so much misinformation going around but I like to hear what others have heard on the status of the fund? 
Not picking on you Bro just funny so much different information is out there and I would like to find a bottom for it.


----------



## Bill Lins

rhitland said:


> First on charging endowed members a per capita, I was actually told that was illegal by somebody and that you had to ask for donations from them?  I would love to know that I was told wrong and you can charge an endowed member?



You were told right.

"Art. 318a. Endowed Membership.

1. Any member in good standing in a Lodge of this Grand Jurisdiction whose dues are paid to date may purchase an endowed membership for the benefit of such Lodge (hereinafter referred to as the “Endowed Lodge”), _and be thereby relieved from the further payment of dues in the Endowed Lodge_ effective as of the date such purchase is made." (italics mine)

You'll note that it reads "be", not "may be". In addition, the Endowed Membership Certificate reads, in part, "and is thereby relieved from the payment of further dues in said Lodge".



rhitland said:


> I was also told the Endowed Fund was not paying because each original $100 invested is now worth $86 and change (give or take) and if we "cashed it out" we take a $15 hit on every $100 the lodge invested?


 
Every year each Lodge receives a report on the current value of the endowments that particular Lodge has. This figure is needed to complete the Minimum Audit Report Form #71 each Lodge is required to file with Grand Lodge. This past year GL reported that each $100 unit in the Endowment Fund has a current value of $86.59  

All I can say is that the investments made & controlled by my Lodge have outperformed the Endowment Fund by a wide margin.


----------



## Blake Bowden

If this is shot down, what will happen to the Grand Lodge? 

a. The Grand Lodge will collapse, women and children will go hungry. Masonry will fade into history.

or

b. The Grand Lodge will be forced to make cuts to it's budget, re-examine their investments and dip into the reserves it has.

UM, I vote B:

Grand Masters Portrait: $1,000.00 (Seriously, $1000?)
PGM's Office Expense: $3,341.66 (Why? They're PGMS!)
DDGM Aprons: $10,215.00 (In this economy, they should pay for their own)
PGM Jewels: $9,474.41 (Did I read that correctly? $9k+!!!!)
Telephone: $6,874.84 ($572.90 PER MONTH???)
Registration Badges: $533.34
Sam Houston Statues: $12,170.00 (What?)
"List" of Masonic Lodges: $5,704.27 (Isn't this available for free online?)
DI Name Badges: $705.00 (In this economy, they should pay for their own)
Texas Mason Magazine: $128,167.85 (Axe it, even if temporary)
Masonic Youth Weekend: $27,401.69 (If Blue Lodge can't survive, none of the appendant bodies will either)
Coffee Shop Expense: $155.67 (I'll take a caramel macchiato. Seriously...coffee expense??)
Masonic Service Assn: $3,787.22 (Great service, BUT NONE of their STB's are sent to my Lodge or published in the TMM cut it)

Total: $209,530.95


----------



## Bill Lins

Blake- While I agree with your assessment for the most part I must disagree with your contention that DDGM's should pay for their own regalia. Being a DDGM is an expensive undertaking as it is. They get no reimbursement for the extensive travel most of them must do (for instance, my district has 8 Lodges spread out over 3 counties) nor for postage or office supplies they must have to perform their duties. In addition, they have to purchase the GM's pins, coins, & other trinkets they give away out of their own pockets- again, no reimbursement. The only thing they get for their service, other than the pleasure of serving the Craft, is the apron. Seems a small price to pay for the work they do & the expenses they incur.


----------



## Blake Bowden

I drive 300+ miles per week so that my oldest son can attend a private school, but I don't expect the school to reimburse me for my travel. How is that any different?


----------



## owls84

How about this for an idea. Lets design DDGM aprons that get handed down from person to person. Much like the Master's jewel that the Brother in Massachusetts. If there truly is a budget issue we really need to take a step in the right direction. I think at this point everything should be looked at. I know my lodge officers aprons are used from year to year and if we are spending $10,000+ on aprons then over 10 years it would be a $100,000 savings. Then you could retire the aprons if need be. You could even start a huge tradition by doing this. Each brother that wears it could sign the back.


----------



## Christopher

Blake Bowden said:


> Telephone: $6,874.84 ($572.90 PER MONTH???)



I would say that's a reasonable number.  At my office, we have a very cheap internet and phone system and pay almost exactly that per month.  Putting a phone line in a building like Grand Lodge isn't like putting a phone line in a residence.  I suspect they use a commercial carrier and that's market price for it.

As far as the DDGM aprons and expenses go, I think it would be reasonable for Grand Lodge to ask DDGMs to pay their own way, but also be willing to let lodges know if they needed a little help.  If our WM told our lodge our DDGM was having trouble paying his gas bill, I would fork over my credit card in a heartbeat to fill his tank.  I know some people have taken issue with the idea of dues or per capita increase because many Masons are on fixed incomes.  The flip side of that, however, is that many Masons, like myself, could easily pay their dues a few times over.  Maybe lodge dues could be set at a ballpark instead of an exact number, and let more able Masons help to cover what others are not able to, or at least set up a scholarship fund for brethren that can't pay their own dues.  Maybe this is all already being done, I don't know.  I just think this would help.


----------



## Dave in Waco

Thanks for clarifying the law on the legality of charging Endowed members for the per capita, Bro. Bill.  I guess I was misinformed.  I need to look the brother up who told me and let him know, because he was telling several people it was legal.

I do think the List of Lodges and Texas Mason Magazine could be cut considerably.  They could go to online or electronic form only.  With the List it would even make it updatable throughout the year.  And unless the Texas Mason is going to be more then just an add sheet for GL, they might as well save the expense, slap a new photo on the frontpage of all the saved catalog pages, and email it.

I do agree about the PGM's expense.  I've asked about that and with the looks I got, you would have thought I was asking about some made up line item like the water bill for the secret moon base.

The Masonic Youth Day I think we make money on.  Is the $27,401.69 a gross or net amount?


----------



## MacFie

Never, ever ask about the water bill for the secret moon base man.  It's all good, we heard nothing.


----------



## Hippie19950

Dave in Waco said:


> I do agree about the PGM's expense.  I've asked about that and with the looks I got, you would have thought I was asking about some made up line item like the water bill for the secret moon base.
> 
> The Masonic Youth Day I think we make money on.  Is the $27,401.69 a gross or net amount?


 
Brother Dave,
   It's not a Secret Moon Base, it's the Lodge of Tranquility!!!  Couldn't resist that one, I'm sorry...

I did mention to our DDGM on his visit about cutting the magazine out, and putting it online. If we have Brethren who do not have access to the internet, someone in the Lodge could print it out for them. My Father-in-law is one of them. He will read anything I print for him, or will sit here and read it online. He will NOT touch anything on the computer though. He rode to school on horseback, had more than one child when he first got a car, and has no intention of learning this. One of his most exciting things in the modern life, was when he and I stood outside, and I showed him the International Space Station as it flew overhead. He said "I saw it, I'm not sure I believe it, but now I'm done."... Many more like him, and it would save us a BUNCH of money each year. There are many more items I am sure that can be cut back or cut out as well. It will take ALL of us to get it done though. Unfortunately, I am sure we will raise our dues again this next year, to try to gain the little amount we "thought" we were going to see this time around. I just hope it doesn't run anyone off...


----------



## owls84

One way or the other the debate on this is going to be a good one. I really enjoy seeing that men that feel so strongly come together debate their side and when the decision is made you can walk up and say good argument. 

I feel Masonry is cheap in Texas and we do need to raise our per capita but we need to learn to be more frugal with our spending. If that takes waiting another year to force the leaders to cut the budget then so be it. Either way I think the voices will be heard. Just funny to me to see a recommendation by the Grand Master requesting more money from the Lodges and 4 out of 23 resolutions that would essentially cut some funding to Grand Lodge. Just really paints a picture of Grand Lodge not investigating what the Lodges wanted before a recommendation was made.


----------



## Dave in Waco

Hippie19950 said:


> Brother Dave,
> It's not a Secret Moon Base, it's the Lodge of Tranquility!!!  Couldn't resist that one, I'm sorry...



I'm just waiting to go to my first Lodge meeting once we get the Lodge room built there.


----------



## Bill Lins

Blake Bowden said:


> I drive 300+ miles per week so that my oldest son can attend a private school, but I don't expect the school to reimburse me for my travel. How is that any different?


 
In your instance, the benefit to you is greater than the benefit to the school. In mine, it's the opposite.

The year I was DDGM, I put over 3,000 miles on my bike for Masonic purposes. I didn't even keep track of the miles I put on my truck. Remember, besides the travel in the district, there are also at least 2 round trips to Waco & one to Dallas (mid-year conference). I also spent over $250.00 in postage & $100.00 on trinkets. Compared to what I spent, an apron would have been cheap.


----------



## MacFie

Dave in Waco said:


> I'm just waiting to go to my first Lodge meeting once we get the Lodge room built there.


Ritual with 0 gravity.  That should be good.


----------



## Bill Lins

"Your duty, Bro. JW?"

"To float about the Lodge..."


----------



## Blake Bowden

Tonight our DDGM presented a message from the Grand Master. I love how they point out the $100+ dues in California, yet fail to recognize what the Grand Lodge of California actually provides it's members. Take a look: http://www.freemason.org 

All I heard tonight was deflection, finger pointing and scare tactics. If the purpose of this message was to convince me to support a per capita increase, it failed. I like accountability. I like a game plan. I heard neither...


----------



## Hippie19950

Bro. Blake,
   I think that is the general instruction to the DDGM's on this... At least, that is kind of what I'm getting from the responses I have seen around on the visit and discussion on the increase. I have not heard of any attempts yet to cut anything, but to continue on as is, with additional things needed (wanted), and no changes to be made, other than "tax" us for it. Don't get me wrong, I am fairly new compared to MANY here, but I still LOVE Masonry, and really think I will for a long time. I do get distressed with some of the things Grand Lodge wants, and not taking time to really get the feel of what the Lodges can do, or want to do. I would think that by now, they would have heard enough to try to make some of the changes we have suggested, both here, as well as when the DDGM's etc visit. I have not heard of anything being discussed as yet, but I may be late in hearing it. Our Lodge raised the dues $10.00 this year BEFORE we found out GL was raising theirs $10.75. Basically, we still have to add .75 per member to make it... If GL is going to raise it again, I hope we can find out LONG before we decide on our's so we can better adjust! We have low dues. It's been at the current rate for probably 25-30 years, and was due to be raised. We are afraid we may lose some over it, but it had to be done. We would only see about $450.00 - $500.00 extra for next year, but that's gone now. Our plan was to go up another $5.00 or so next year, and that will add to what we can have as a surplus, but again, that is a very low amount. If we have to keep giving it up, there is no sense in raising our's and trying to keep folks in the Lodge. Because of the increase in utilities, we have had to cut back in some of the things we planned to do, because we just don;t have the "Manpower" to do a lot of fundraising, and we don't have the folks right now who can make extra contributions. I am one, I have not worked in almost 2 months now. The shop I was working in, is all but closed, and may not make it to next year. No one else in this area has enough work to hire me or anyone else. I had hoped not to have to start driving out of the area to work again, but I may. There is nothing close, but I can get work in Austin and Copperas Cove. Austin is 100 miles away, and Cove is 130 miles. Waco is 60, but not sure of the job market there for folks in my work... Oh well, it will all work out, but it's just going to be tough. The thing is, I am not alone in my situation, and none of the Lodges are alone in this situation. There many out there frustrated with this idea, and many trying to figure out how they are going to make it much longer.
   I'm done fussing for now, don't feel much better, but I'm done


----------



## rhitland

What about proposing an amendment that would zero out the budget for things like, GL officers mileage, Texas Mason, Salaries for GS and other Masons who receive one but the ladies if anything get a raise at GL,  PGM budget cut along with any other item that could be suspended or done away with till we are more financially stable?  How do you think that would go over?  I believe we will all have to make sacrifices to dig out of this financial hole and just as it took us years to get dig in this hole it will take a while to get out as well.  Most lodges are making huge sacrifices now and I think GL should join in the fun.


----------



## rhitland

Been looking into the budgets from 2003 proceedings (all I have at the house beside 1915) and the 2001-02 shows no salary for the GS then.  It shows that there wan none budgeted in 2002-03 but 32,184 was paid out?  Not sure how that is possible?  Then in 2003-04 there was a proposal to allocate 24,000 for the GS pay.  Seems if just 8 years ago he was not paid we can suspend that salary till we get caught up.  In 2002 we also spent 22,350 on official GM visits which seems another thing we can suspend especially with the internet age.  Texas Mason alone would save us a ton if we suspend that,  I need to get my hands on the 08 actual expenditures,  I know Josh has got that one though.  

By the way we had 70k budgeted in 2001-02 for radio adds and spent 29k of it,  I wonder what kinda of results we got from it and more so I would love to hear the message that was put on the air.  
Also in 2002-03 we spent 9k on Video was that when the ALL was put out with PGM Jack Kelley in it?


----------



## rhitland

I heard as well the GS receives a salary from the Masonic Library and Museum in addition to the GS salary from Grand Lodge does anyone have the laws or by-laws for that entity or know where I might find them?  I would like to confirm or put that rumor to bed.


----------



## Dave in Waco

rhitland said:


> By the way we had 70k budgeted in 2001-02 for radio adds and spent 29k of it, I wonder what kinda of results we got from it and more so I would love to hear the message that was put on the air.
> Also in 2002-03 we spent 9k on Video was that when the ALL was put out with PGM Jack Kelley in it?



For radio ads, I wonder if since now for tax purposes we are considered to be a charitable organization, if that would qualify us to be considered a service announcement.  Also one of the best type of radio ads is going up to the radio station during the morning hour as kind of a "guest" DJ and be part of the radio station's morning program as the subject of the program.  The basic plan would be to have a couple guys talk on the air telling a little bit about Masonary and its history, and then maybe taking a few questions from callers or people texting in.

As for a video, why not produce a new ALL video by making it a Lodge challenge?  Make it a contest.  Give the Lodge special recognition for winning and/or being a finalist.  The winner is voted on at GL.  Then make the winning video available on the Secratary's site for download.  It would make for a fun project for the lodges, be almost no additional cost to GL, and be a way to showcase some of the talents in the lodges.


----------



## MacFie

Yeah you better have those few guys talking about Masonry be very level headed against conspiracy theory idiots


----------



## Dave in Waco

You don't take the questions live on the air.  Radio Stations don't like doing that because of the risk of langauge on the air and getting fined by the FCC.  So you would have the question recorded to be played back on the air, and the "guest" hosts giving their response live.


----------



## MacFie

Danged.  And I was looking forward to calling in about the Mason Occultist Satanic Whore UFO


----------



## owls84

The term "advertising" has such a conotation to it and make it seem like we are recruiting which we shouldn't. I think it would be better to use the term "educate." We can educate the public on Freemasonry much like this site does.


----------



## Dave in Waco

owls84 said:


> The term "advertising" has such a conotation to it and make it seem like we are recruiting which we shouldn't. I think it would be better to use the term "educate." We can educate the public on Freemasonry much like this site does.



Exactly!  Since we would be answering questions, we would be educating.  Of course there will most likely be a conspiracy question or two asked and answered.  I'm sure a question on how to join would probably come up as well.


----------



## rhitland

Funny you mention that Josh because there is a whole other entity for just that called the Public Education Com.  they got $1000 in 2003-04  and there is also a Public Relations Com.  they got 128k in 2001-02  the radio thing and video was a whole other animal, educating the public is up to these Com.


----------



## Dave in Waco

128K for Public Relations Committee?  What was our slogan?  "Lodge, it's where we go for dinner!"  "Masons, the real thing!"  "Freemasonry, the choice of a new generation."


----------



## Bill Lins

rhitland said:


> What about proposing an amendment that would zero out the budget for things like, GL officers mileage, Texas Mason, Salaries for GS and other Masons who receive one but the ladies if anything get a raise at GL,  PGM budget cut along with any other item that could be suspended or done away with till we are more financially stable?


 
PB, you'll need to put your amendment in writing & submit it to Jurisprudence for approval as to form just as soon as you get to Grand Lodge. Once it's approved, when the recommendation is presented on the floor, you can go to the podium & offer your amendment.

As to the GS's salary from the Library & Museum, your Lodge representative should have picked up a copy of the L&M report at GL last year. The report contains the financial data you're looking for.


----------



## Gerald.Harris

Brother Dave, There is a State Wide Fund Raiser, or two to be exact.. First there is the Penney a Day program, This one only asks every Texas Mason to donate 1 cent per day for 10 years, or pay $36.50 one time. This will give a considerable boost to the operating capital at Grand Lodge. The second one I can think of is the Grand Lodge Golf Tournament that is advertised on the Web Site, annd will be held in a couple of weeks in Texas City, Texas. This one is fairly new, but catching on quickly. Last year it raised around $7,000. 00 for the general fund, it needs to be closer to $70,000.00 to make any significant difference, but every penny counts.


----------



## Dave in Waco

I remember hearing something about the Golf Tournament.  I do think that they need to probably make it a little more centrally located to make more accessible.  Also I would try to schedule it around a popular event too.  The GL Communication is probably too late in the year since they weather that weekend could be anything from 10 to 80 with chances of rain or sleet, but maybe a regional conference or Family Day.  

It's the first I'm hearing about the Penny-A-Day.  They mentioned something like it at the JW Retreat as an idea for a fundraiser in the Lodge, but they didn't say anything about it being a GL fundraiser.  Of course this year I think it would be a bit difficult to ask people to save and donate like that when GL is wanting the per capita increase.  

I wish I had better suggestions for fundraisers. but I think they are going to have to host things on a regional level or find something for around the GL Communication.  I'll have to let the gears in my head grind a bit on this one.  I don't like suggestion problems without being able to offer a possible solution.  Maybe they need to take some suggestions from the brethren at GL this year for some ideas.


----------



## owls84

Why don't they hold GM Golf Tournaments in each region in lieu of a GM Conference? You could have a 6 or 8 in lieu of a Conference and place them in each region. To be honest, everything being said at the conference is something that can be sent to the Lodges by the DDGM. It is pretty much the same year after year. At least this time it can be major fund raiser. You can have sponsors and everything. 

It would also cut down on having to travel to EVERY district for an "official" visit of hand shaking and kissing babies at $10 a peice.


----------



## Dave in Waco

owls84 said:


> Why don't they hold GM Golf Tournaments in each region in lieu of a GM Conference? You could have a 6 or 8 in lieu of a Conference and place them in each region. To be honest, everything being said at the conference is something that can be sent to the Lodges by the DDGM. It is pretty much the same year after year. At least this time it can be major fund raiser. You can have sponsors and everything.
> 
> It would also cut down on having to travel to EVERY district for an "official" visit of hand shaking and kissing babies at $10 a peice.


 
That's a pretty good idea.  Most of what is said at those conferences can be said in an open meeting anyway.  I remember a lot of it being the pushing of Masonic Charities, most notably this year the Old Mason's Home.  And as you pointed out, anything not ment for the public can be handled by the DDGM's on normal Lodge Communication.  

But this would help raise public awareness of not just Masons but the work we're in which we are involved.  It would make for a great membership tool for the lodges in the regions.  The Tournament should be open to both Masons and the public to take part, thereby increasing the funds raised.  Local businesses would get a chance to sponser and advertise with it as well.  

Bro. Josh, I think you've hit upon a great idea!


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M.

I support it 100%. All Texas Masons need to step up . Times are tough and Grand Lodge is not excluded.With that said, I would like to see a detailed financial report and explore places to cut costs. But overall I think this needs to be passed and we move forward.


----------



## Dave in Waco

Bro. Kurt said:


> I support it 100%. All Texas Masons need to step up . Times are tough and Grand Lodge is not excluded.With that said, I would like to see a detailed financial report and explore places to cut costs. But overall I think this needs to be passed and we move forward.



There is a financial report from GL posted on here somewhere, and there are a few areas that could be cut.

Also, I don't think anyone denies that times are tough for GL as well.  I think most people are upset that after GL got everyone sold on endowments to pay the dues, that for the last 3 years, they have not.  In addition to them not paying their dues, the lodges are still having to pony up the money themselves to cover the per capita for those endowed members.  Many lodges have already been forced to raise their dues in these tough times to pay for those that are already supposed to be covered.  So the idea of having to cover even more under those circumstances has got a lot of people up in arms.  

Example:  A Lodge of 120 members in which 60 are endowed members.  Current Lodge dues are $60 up from the previous $40 from when the Endowment Fund quite paying.  Currently that would mean the Lodge owes GL $14.25 for every member totalling $1,710.  From dues paying members, the Lodge collects $3,000.  Since the Endowment units are not paying off, the Lodges are earning no income from the Endowment fund in which to pay the $855 it owes for just the endowed members much less getting any operational money for their Lodge dues.  So instead of collecting $6,000 for all it's members and then having to pay the $1,710, they are paying it out of just $3,000.  So now GL up the per capita by $10.75.  That now means that this same Lodge owes $3,000 total for per capita to GL out of it's $3,000 of income, in which $1,500 of that should be paid for from the Endowment Fund.


----------



## TCShelton

What a beating.. !

Too much going on with this thread. 

First, I object to raising per capita at all, and would suggest lowering it until we can get some things straightened out. Throughout these 16 pages of posts, a lot has been brought up. One of the first was GL leadership. Yep. All I'll say about that one.

Another was the Texas Mason magazine. Get rid of it or put it completely online. Definitely not worth what we pay for it.

Grand Master's conferences. Why not have just one down in Waco? Charge however much for the people who want to attend, and make some revenue off of it like the Warden's Retreats. 

Have GL officers stop doing all of the cornerstone ceremonies and let the actual lodges who work in those communities do it. Lots can be cut when it comes to GL travel expenses.

My main issue isn't with paying a little extra. To me, this is about principle. GL wants more money while we can't even get updated education programs? We can't get timely answers (if we get them at all) from Waco on anything. When we had the Q&A on this resolution read at our SM back in the summer, I recall there was a phrase in there saying something to the effect if we don't raise per capita, our GL will "stop being a progressive and forward thinking organization." I was pretty incensed by this comment. Do "progressive and forward thinking" organizations find themselves in the midst of 50 years of steady membership decline? Money decline? As Ashton pointed out earlier, all we are doing is throwing money at a symptom of the problem, and will open the door for this to happen on a much more frequent basis. In an almost comical way, this "give us more while we do less" mentality reeks of silliness.

Responsibility and accountablity. Lodges have already tightened the belt. This is very poor taste IMO to ask for this now, especially after what, two years in a row of lodges not seeing returns on endowments? How many of you would be in support of the govt almost doubling our taxes here in the middle of this recession? Same thing. Then we have the audacity to make comparisons with what the GL of California and others charge. Has anyone actually looked at what the GLoCali is doing? I would gladly pay $33 a year for that. However, we aren't getting it. And we won't either, because doing that kind of work interferes with shaking hands and kissing babies. Besides, what are we actually going to get out of this raise in per capita?  What changes will we see?  Who is talking about that?This is like going to work and asking your boss for a raise, because "If I get it, I just MIGHT work harder."

And yeah, sure, this is a system that our PMs put in place. Doesn't mean it works. Numbers all the way around speak to the contrary. With all these MMs running around here, why are we still wearing hoodwinks?


----------



## Hippie19950

I agree with Brother Tom....


----------



## jonesvilletexas

Just one word _*YES*_


----------



## owls84

Hmmm....

Just saw the Masonic Education Topic for this month that Bro. Bob Northcutt wrote and I think it talks about this very thing. I find it funny that Grand Lodge askes for more money and comes around to the Lodges then publishes that the money we pay is not the "backbone" of Masonry. Does left hand EVER pay attention to the right? Just seems bad timing for this article when you are pushing to raise per capita.  

http://grandlodgeoftexas.org/node/2686 or http://www.masonsoftexas.com/showthread.php/12218-Masonic-Education-Topic-for-Oct.-2010


----------



## Bill Lins

Doh!


----------



## mark!

owls84 said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> Just saw the Masonic Education Topic for this month that Bro. Bob Northcutt wrote and I think it talks about this very thing. I find it funny that Grand Lodge askes for more money and comes around to the Lodges then publishes that the money we pay is not the "backbone" of Masonry. Does left hand EVER pay attention to the right? Just seems bad timing for this article when you are pushing to raise per capita.
> 
> http://grandlodgeoftexas.org/node/2686 or http://www.masonsoftexas.com/showthread.php/12218-Masonic-Education-Topic-for-Oct.-2010



Indeed the article sort of contradicts what the GL is pushing for right now as far as monetary gains.  Unfortunately, for a lot of Masons right now the economy is very tight.  With those being laid off, unable to find contracts for work etc it has been a very tough and discouraging time for many.  I have by a few pennies to throw in to this massive sea of explanations and proposals.  My view is highly opinionated, as I have no backbone in this sort of commentary, as I am a relatively young Mason, with only 3.5 years in the Craft.  Forgive me if I tread on anyone's feet, for that is not my intention.

Being a Mason, that's something to be mighty proud of.  We all take an oath, for brotherly love, compassion, outreach, faith hope and charity.  When a brother is down, we're the first to reach down and pick them up.  Look around, how many of us have stumbled, and how many of you have fallen to your knees?  This is a most crucial time for the Grand Lodge, as well as any lodge in this state.  Massive budget cuts HAVE to be taken in to SERIOUS consideration.  We must stand together, united as Masons have been since time untold.  We view The Grand Lodge as the overhead that sets our rules, law and bylaws as well as where our dues go.  Do we not remember the steps that HAVE been taken for the betterment of our Fraternity?  We have taken strides in the right direction, FAITH is part of being a Mason, have faith in the powers at be that with our STRONG and AFFECTIONATE encouragement, they will continue to make progressive steps in the right direction.  Stand firm and stand together during these troubling times.  If lodge dues are raised, step forward to a brother who you may feel will struggle, offer to make up the difference for the annual dues he must pay.  Step forward and help as many Brethren as you can, for the Lord knows many struggle far greater than we do.  How many Brethren struggle to make ends meet to only not seek the assistance they so rightfully deserved by standing at that very alter as you did and recited that very obligation, from their heart, in the same sense you yourself did.  In the event of an increase, we must reach out if possible, we must stand together.  If you know of no brother who may require assistance, speak at the stated meeting, just a quick message that you would be willing to sponsor one or two brethren to make up the difference in dues this year, and they may seek you out in their own means to provide privacy for this matter.  Seek fund-raising, garage sales, (We all know those old golf clubs aren't going to get used) have dinners for the public to purchase meal tickets, sale the tickets in advance as to not over supply yourselves on the night of the dinner.  There are countless ways to provide income.  Men, like us, built our fraternity.  Men, like us, will make it survive.  All of this talk about lodges folding, being torn down, it absolutely breaks my heart.  As a young Mason, 26 years young, I will stand firm to my obligation and until my very last breath will uphold it to the best of my ability.  Masonry is not just a meal club, it's a way of life.  It's everything I had hoped it to be, but it will not reach its full potential unless we plant our feet firm, make the decision to practice our obligation quite literally and help those around us, and in doing so, we will help ourselves.  Brethren, I ask you to go over your time as a Mason.  Think of how it will be in 25 years from now?  Will Freemasonry be as popular as it is right now, even through these tough times?  Or will it be something of the past, something that only men who once served the Craft tell stories of while sitting around a table in a coffee shop.


----------



## TCShelton

mark! said:


> My view is highly opinionated, as I have no backbone in this sort of commentary, as I am a relatively young Mason, with only 3.5 years in the Craft. Forgive me if I tread on anyone's feet, for that is not my intention.



Brother, if you are a Master Mason, then your time in the craft should make no difference when it comes to opinions.  The longer you stay quiet, the more mess we will have to clean up later.  This downward spiral will not be fixed by throwing a few dollars at it, just as our economy won't be fixed by bailing out those "too big to fail" corporations with taxpayers' money.  This is exactly what we are right now, pretending that we are still a 250,000 member organization.  Still about that accountability and responsibility, which is the bane of every good ol' boy system out there.  

One of the lodges I am a member of charges $30 a year for dues.  This lodge isn't one with booming membership.  Most of the few active members drive some distance to participate (2 hours for myself), and most are farmers and older retired men as well with very fixed incomes.  They hold several fundraisers a year just to pay bills.  If this passes, that will leave this lodge with around $5 per member to keep for the lodge.  How many more fundraisers can they do each year to make ends meet?  This increase will hasten the death of Masonry in many areas already struggling.  Once we lose a Masonic presence somewhere, it will be very hard to get it back.  This mismanagement is going to hurt our membership a lot worse than it already has, and with the proposed increases to follow, there is no end to it in sight.

Maybe this is just a coup de grace in disguise.


----------



## david918

I wonder if we will even have to pay per captia next year. I don't think there is a member of my lodge who took the A.L.L. program within 90 days of being raised so I guess we are all suspended.I was raised in Jan 1990 turned in my MM work in Feb 1990 but haven't completed the A.L.L.


----------



## TCShelton

david918 said:


> I wonder if we will even have to pay per captia next year. I don't think there is a member of my lodge who took the A.L.L. program within 90 days of being raised so I guess we are all suspended.I was raised in Jan 1990 turned in my MM work in Feb 1990 but haven't completed the A.L.L.



LMAO!!!  Good point.


----------



## WarriorProphet

Wingnut said:


> I voted yes.  Ive often said we make Masonry too cheap and have cheapened it because of it.  Who it will really hurt are the ldoges that havnt raised their dues in 30 years.  They will still have their $20 a year dues and now get hit with a $25 per capita and go down quickly!



Indeed. I think the per capita actually needs to be closer to $50 and this vote is just to get the point out. It should have been going up about $5 a decade since the 80s, and now we have fallen behind with the grand endowment suffering like most of our own investments over the past 3-5 years plus inflation. We just didn't keep it up.


----------



## Dave in Waco

Heard something interesting last night.  I was at Marlin Lodge where the GM was making his last official lodge appearance as GM for the year.  He spoke about wanting support to suspend Art. 318 to be able to pay money back to the Lodges from the Endowment Fund.  He said it might only be $2-$5.


----------



## macjames53

I think the cry that an increase would kill off lodges is a smoke screen. Are you telling me that going up $9.75 per capita is going to run lodges into the ground? If that's so they aren't very stable to begin with. These lodges need to bring their dues into the 21st century. Most people pay more for a good meal at a restaurant than they do on their yearly dues. The GL is in dire straits and could demise if we don't raise the funds. The GL should give an overview of the finances to stop those who say it isn't reducing costs just asking for more money. Brothers this is OUR Grand Lodge are you willing to see it fail?


----------



## tomasball

It is easy to imagine a lodge that could be seriously hurt by a hike that big in the per capita.  Take a lodge with a two hundred members, a hundred and fifty of which were good boys and bought endowed memberships like Grand Lodge asked them to.  But there's no money coming in from the endowments, so the remaining fifty members are stuck with paying not only all the cost of maintaining the lodge, but also the per capita of all the endowed members.  Now crank that per capita up to $25.  Each member would have to pay an additional forty dollars a year just to cover the per capita increase.


----------



## Dave in Waco

tomasball said:


> It is easy to imagine a lodge that could be seriously hurt by a hike that big in the per capita. Take a lodge with a two hundred members, a hundred and fifty of which were good boys and bought endowed memberships like Grand Lodge asked them to. But there's no money coming in from the endowments, so the remaining fifty members are stuck with paying not only all the cost of maintaining the lodge, but also the per capita of all the endowed members. Now crank that per capita up to $25. Each member would have to pay an additional forty dollars a year just to cover the per capita increase.



Excellent example and the exact reason why it is such a hot button topic!!

A lodge I recently visited is a one of these such lodges.  70% of their membership is endowed.  This increase of $10.75 will cost them about $1,290.  That amount will wipe out their savings.  To cover the extra, they would have to raise dues for the unendowed members by $40.  Being a small rural lodge, that would make membership fees a big deal for some of those 30%.   So when they don't pay their dues, that will end up throwing the lodge short that much more.

As for GL Budget, the GL hasn't cut everything they could yet.  We have several people who have looked over the GL budget and found ways to cut the budget.  Of course one has to ask, if GL is in such dire straits, then why aren't we cutting our charitable donations back?  I know that many organization count on our money, but if we can't afford to keep the house, how can we afford to keep giving out money?  So the burden of GL being short on their budget falls squarely on the backs of the lodges, and in those lodges the backs of the dues paying members.  That isn't meant to be a slight against the endowed members, since the endowed memberships were presented as being a benefit to them, the lodge and GL.  And Endowed memberships are a benefit when the market is good.  They were set up to take care of a per capita to GL for the lodge and added money for GL.


----------



## rhitland

Let me start my post by saying I do believe this resolution needs to pass in one form or another.  It could be really bad if this fails and we cannot see an increase for another 5 years.  The trick is we HAVE to as a Grand Lodge legislate better rules for the use of our money.  We will have 2 years before the increase takes effect and at next Grand Lodge we need to porpose resolutions that limits spending in some areas and require it in others like education.  
The increase will hurt some lodges there is no doubt about that but show me a time when a monetary increase went over with roses and candy canes in any organization?   Money is a tough issue and we need to be prepared to make tough calls and ask tough questions.  
If you have an issue with the increase find a finance com. member or GL officer and express that to them and you will be surprised how open they are with you.  If they are not find another.  This increase is a very important issue to our Grand Lodge and we all need to gather as much information as we can to make the best decision we can this grand lodge and future ones as well.


----------



## Hippie19950

I agree with Brother Rhit. We do need to make some changes at all levels. This year, we increased our dues by $10.00. First time any one could actually remember it being done. I had to be the bad guy... But, we sent out post cards ahead of time informing everyone, and asking them to come to Lodge, respond by mail, or contact the J.W., S.W., or myself to let us know of their concerns. No one responded, and so we voted to do it. A short bit later, we were informed GL was raising the Per Capita by $10.75, so essentially, we will be adding $0.75 to each one to meet it... We are a "Poor" Lodge. We do get our dues in, we have been having fundraisers, and we have had a few extra donations, but it seems as though we are pouring Blood into a body with no bottom on it. Every time we get a few dollars ahead, some one comes along, and says we need to pay it out. This is not for random things, it's things like the GL dues, the utilities, building issues (we are upstairs, no windows, and the OLD A/C bit the dust right at the beginning of summer), so we too are tightening our belts. We are still very strong to provide a scholarship to Seniors of two schools in the area. In the past, the Lodge has given some nice one's, but they really had to hustle to get the money together. This year, we will HAVE to scale it back a bunch, but it will still help a student a little, and show the community we are here, and that we care. But, this all comes with planning. There has to be dedication to the ideas and projects as well. We have tried to get members to come to Lodge with little luck, so there is a very small core group that makes the meetings, and does the work. This group consists of about 6-8 Brothers, and this is out of about 60 members. Like GL, we have some things we need to do to our building, one of them being the HVAC also. Ours is a small amount compared to theirs, it's "only" $10,000.00 to get it back in shape. We need to paint and replace curtains, that is easy enough, but the paint will cost money that's not really there today. We will make it, because we have decided some how we're going to. GL on the other hand I think is needing to rethink, and maybe spread out some of the things they want, that, like us, should been already happening. It cannot be done over night, but we need to express our thoughts, and make sure they get to those in charge. Unlike Congress, they do get "most" of the information


----------



## rhitland

This is a document showing all states per capita.  While we are no Californa, I feel we should not be at the bottom of the list either.


----------



## rhitland

My thread with these amendments where lost in translation so  wanted to repost them with my introduction to them.  I hope maybe the introductions make them easier to understand.  I plan to present them in this order as well.

Grand Masters Recommendation:  
Amendment 3 offered by:
•	William “Rhit” Moore
•	Worshipful Master
•	Fort Worth Lodge 148
Resolved, that Article 163, Masonic Laws, be amended so as to hereafter read as follows:
Article 163 amendment 
Each Subordinate Lodge shall pay to the Grand Secretary fees, dues, and contributions as follows:
1.	Unchanged
2.	Unchanged
3.	Unchanged
4.	Unchanged
5.	 Unchanged 
6.	 Unchanged 
7.	For the use of the Masonic Home and School for each member on the rolls of the Lodge, to be remitted annually with its returns, the sum of $1.25 required by Section 2 Article IX (pg52) of the Constitution, plus the sum of $3.75 for the use of Teas Masonic Charities Foundation, Inc. the total um of……………$5.oo 
For the use of the Masonic Home and School for each member on the rolls of the Lodge, to be remitted annually with its returns, the sum of $1.25 required by Section 2 Article IX (pg52) of the Constitution, plus the sum of $3.75 for the use of Teas Masonic Charities Foundation, Inc. the total um of……………$0.00 until 2014, no more or less than three consecutive years, at which time the fee will be fully reinstated as heretofore approved.  
8.	Unchanged
9.	Unchanged
10.	Unchanged 
11.	Unchanged
12.	Unchanged
13.	Unchanged
14.	Unchanged

This amendment my Brothers would relieve lodges of $5.00 from their per capita payment which goes to in house charities.  Our in-house charities have ample funds for years to come and have other sources to draw funds from if needed.  This amendment would suspend the fees for three years, at which time the fees would be fully reinstated.   The purpose of this amendment is to lessen the burden of a per capita increase by decreasing the amount we put away for in-house charity.


Grand Masters Recommendation:  
Amendment 2 offered by:
•	William “Rhit” Moore
•	Worshipful Master
•	Fort Worth Lodge 148
Resolved, that Article 163, Masonic Laws, be amended so as to hereafter read as follows:
Each Subordinate Lodge shall pay to the Grand Secretary fees, dues, and contributions as follows:
1.	Unchanged
2.	Unchanged
3.	Unchanged
4.	Unchanged
5.	Unchanged
6.	For the Grand Lodge General Fund, to be remitted by the Lodge with its annual returns, for each degree conferred as required by Section 2 (pg52) of Article IX of the Constitution the sum of……….$1.oo  
For the Grand Lodge General Fund, to be remitted by the Lodge with its annual returns, for each degree conferred as required by Section 2 (pg52) of Article IX of the Constitution the sum of……….$15.00 
7.	Unchanged 
8.	Unchanged
9.	Unchanged
10.	Unchanged 
11.	Unchanged
12.	Unchanged
13.	Unchanged
14.	Unchanged

This amendment my brothers would increase the degree fee we pay to the Grand Lodge General Fund from $1 dollar per degree to $15 dollars per degree.  The purpose of this amendment is to allow lodges with much more resources to draw from, help the smaller struggling lodges who rarely if ever do degrees.  In 2008 Lodges under the jurisdiction of the Grand Lodge of Texas performed over 6000 degrees which would constitute $84,000 for the Grand Lodge general fund.  If this amendment is approved brothers it would be very wise for every lodge to seriously consider a degree fee increase in your lodge.  I know of a lodge who charges $150 dollars per degree and did over 100 degrees last year so I know men will pay for the mysteries after all they are some of the most valuable assets a man will ever have in his possession.        


Grand Masters Recommendation:  
Amendment 4 offered by:
•	William “Rhit” Moore
•	Worshipful Master
•	Fort Worth Lodge 148
Resolved, that Article 163, Masonic Laws, be amended so as to hereafter read as follows:
Article 163 amendment 
Each Subordinate Lodge shall pay to the Grand Secretary fees, dues, and contributions as follows:
1.	Unchanged
2.	Unchanged
3.	Unchanged
4.	Unchanged
5.	Unchanged 
6.	Unchanged
7.	Unchanged
8.	Unchanged
9.	Unchanged
10.	For the Grand Lodge General Fund to be remitted by the Lodge with its Annual Returns, for each member on the rolls of the Lodge, the sum of $.50 required by Section 2 of Article IX (pg52) plus $6.40, the total sum of…….$6.90 
For the Grand Lodge General Fund to be remitted by the Lodge with its Annual Returns, for each member on the rolls of the Lodge, the sum of $.50 required by Section 2 of Article IX (pg52) plus $15.40, the total sum of…….$15.90 
11.	Unchanged
12.	Unchanged
13.	Unchanged
14.	Unchanged


This amendment my brothers if approved would increase the per capita payment by $9 dollars, making the total amount of the per capita fee $23.25.  The purpose of this amendment is to relieve some of the per capita increase which is now covered by the degree fee increase approved by the former amendment.  

Grand Masters Recommendation:  
Amendment 1 offered by:
•	William “Rhit” Moore
•	Worshipful Master
•	Fort Worth Lodge 148
Resolved, that Article 163, Masonic Laws, be amended so as to hereafter read as follows:
Each Subordinate Lodge shall pay to the Grand Secretary fees, dues, and contributions as follows:
1.	Unchanged
2.	Unchanged
3.	Unchanged
4.	Unchanged
5.	For the use of the Texas Masonic Charities Foundation, Inc. for each  Master Masons Degree conferred, which the Lodge shall from each applicant for said degree, in addition to the regular fee charged by the Lodge, and which sums, when collected, shall be remitted by the Lodge to the Grand Secretary with the annual returns, as provided in Article 318 (pg171), the sum of ……$25.00 
For the use of the Texas Masonic Charities Foundation, Inc. for each Master Masons Degree conferred, which the Lodge shall from each applicant for said degree, in addition to the regular fee charged by the Lodge, and which sums, when collected, shall be remitted by the Lodge to the Grand Secretary with the annual returns, as provided in Article 318 (pg171), the sum of ……$10.00
6.	Unchanged
7.	Unchanged
8.	Unchanged
9.	Unchanged
10.	Unchanged
11.	Unchanged
12.	Unchanged
13.	Unchanged
14.	Unchanged


Furthermore be it resolved, Article 318 of Masonic law be amended so as to hereafter read as follows: 
Art. 318. Twenty-Five Ten Dollar Donation to Texas Masonic Charities Foundation. There shall be presented to each Brother receiving the Master’s Degree a Certificate on Form 29, setting forth the fact the Twenty-Five Ten Dollars paid by him under Art. 163-5 has been so paid as a contribution to the Texas Masonic Charities Foundation. Such presentation shall be made in open Lodge by the Worshipful Master or under his direction at the close of the degree following the presentation of the Lambskin Apron. An appropriate address concerning the Texas Masonic Charities Foundation may be given at such presentation. When the Secretary sends in his Annual Returns of the Lodge required by Art. 488 he shall transmit to the Grand Secretary the amount received during the preceding Masonic year from the Brothers contributing such Twenty-Five Dollar donations together with the full name of each contributing Brother. (Revised 2006).

This amendment my brothers if approved would reduce the Master Masons degree donation given to in-house charities by $15 dollars.  Our in-house charities have ample funds for years to come and have other sources to draw funds from if needed.  The purpose of this amendment is intended to lessen the burden of degree fee increases that are needed to benefit our Grand Lodge general fund.


----------



## rhitland

If amendment 2 fails I will withdraw amendments 4 and 1 and just vote on the GM recommendation as is.


----------



## Dave in Waco

Well thought out amendment Bro. Rhit!!  I agree with them and the logic behind them.  I know many people in my Lodge have asked why the GL just doesn't lessen its charitable comment in some way to help out.  I think that a big source of the discontent is that GL is upping the per capita without scaling back some of their contributions.  

A word of warning, I do remember someone connected with GL saying something to the effect that they were adament about not lowering their charitable donations from per capita, so I think you will have a fight on your hands with this regardless of how logical it sounds.  Regardless, I will start spreading your amendments to the other officers and PMs of my Lodge who will be at GL later this week.


----------



## rhitland

You are right brother Dave I have heard the same thing that lowering the charity inour per capita would put our ad valureum tax credit we just got at risk.  I do not know the language of the legislation but I would guess it had to do with our charity for society not for each other as masons and this would not effect our charitiable contribution to society or ou members in anyway.  The in-house charities have millions backing them and the Square and Compassses backs them both up which has millions as well so there will be no less charity handed out if we lessen what we pay in the per capita.  I know I am preaching to the choir and we all feel the charity is a good thing and we should contribute to it what we can but within reason.


----------



## Dave in Waco

I have not read the legislation either, but I would say you are correct.  It would have to be a percentage of our income marked for non-profit organzations, but I think we more then excede it, otherwise the increase in $10.75 increase in per capita going straight to operating costs instead of being halved would be an issue.  I would also think our time working for charities would be taken into as well.  Which I believe most of us are always happy to give of our time to help, aid and assist.  

I think you have hit on a gem of an idea with your amendments.


----------



## Bill Lins

rhitland said:


> I have heard the same thing that lowering the charity inour per capita would put our ad valureum tax credit we just got at risk.


 
Sorry, Brethren, but I must disagree with you both. It is the amount of charity disbursed, _not_ the amount taken in, that determines whether or not we qualify for the ad valorem exemption. I still think that, as there is plenty of money already in our charitable coffers, the entire per capita of $14.25 should, at least for the present, be used for GL operations.

In other news, I wonder if we're going to hear a version of the following @ GL:

A pastor got up one Sunday and announced to his congregation: "I have good news and bad news.  The good news is, we have enough money to pay for our new program.  The bad news is, it's still out there in your pockets."  :wink:


----------



## rhitland

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Sorry, Brethren, but I must disagree with you both. It is the amount of charity disbursed, _not_ the amount taken in, that determines whether or not we qualify for the ad valorem exemption. I still think that, as there is plenty of money already in our charitable coffers, the entire per capita of $14.25 should, at least for the present, be used for GL operations.
> 
> In other news, I wonder if we're going to hear a version of the following @ GL:
> 
> A pastor got up one Sunday and announced to his congregation: "I have good news and bad news.  The good news is, we have enough money to pay for our new program.  The bad news is, it's still out there in your pockets."  :wink:



You are not disagreeing with me Brother I feel the same way.  I wish the whole 14.25 did go to charity and maybe it will in the end but right now I know we have a better chance at a snow ball fight in hell than do away with all of our money in per capita to charity.  To many feel Freemasonry is a charity and we have to gently pull that rug out from under them so no one loses their footing!  
I just heard that it was not an option to cut charity in per capita because of the ad-valureum tax break but I did not buy that then and I do not now.


----------



## rhitland

Just got word that my amendmenst are a no go for this year.  I was told 1-3 of my amendments where not germane to the subject matter of the Grand Masters Recommendation.  I had thought since this all had to do with per capita payment it would fly but I now know it has to be more specific than that.  I do plan to tweak them a bit and submit them next year along with a few others.


----------



## rhitland

This has been great discussion and insight my brothers and we did a good thing today passing the increase IF we follow up with the proper rules and regs. to see the money is spent proper to increase our mystic as Texas Masons not hols the status quo.


----------



## Dave in Waco

rhitland said:
			
		

> This has been great discussion and insight my brothers and we did a good thing today passing the increase IF we follow up with the proper rules and regs. to see the money is spent proper to increase our mystic as Texas Masons not hols the status quo.



Agreed. Most didn't like the increase, but it was necessary. Now as Bro. Rhit stated, it's time to follow up with our diligence.


----------



## Casey

Well my lodge has had it's first stated meeting since the conference.  Needless to say there were a few discussions regarding it.  More along the lines of our lodge needing to raise our dues.  I have no problem with that and will gladly do my part.  A point was brought up that made me stop to think though.  I'm sure it's been brought up and discussed before though.  I just probably missed it.  

A MM can't vote at GL?  I understand the reasoning behind that, it would be pandemonium if everyone could speak and vote at GL.  But these decisions affect all of us, and when some feel their opinion is not considered or important when they have been taught to meet upon the level.... is a little disconcerting.  

If this has already been brought up my apologies, this thread is now up to 18 pages... LOL


----------



## rhitland

Casey said:


> Well my lodge has had it's first stated meeting since the conference.  Needless to say there were a few discussions regarding it.  More along the lines of our lodge needing to raise our dues.  I have no problem with that and will gladly do my part.  A point was brought up that made me stop to think though.  I'm sure it's been brought up and discussed before though.  I just probably missed it.
> 
> A MM can't vote at GL?  I understand the reasoning behind that, it would be pandemonium if everyone could speak and vote at GL.  But these decisions affect all of us, and when some feel their opinion is not considered or important when they have been taught to meet upon the level.... is a little disconcerting.
> 
> If this has already been brought up my apologies, this thread is now up to 18 pages... LOL



The system is set up for a Master Masons voice to be heard through your representatives which are your line officers or a friendly past master if you can get him on board wiht your idea.  The reasining behind that is certianly not to make someone feel they are not met upon the level it is to prevent it turning into a 6 day event and it keeps those who do not have experience enoung in the craft to properly undersatnd the issue at hand from speaking incorrectly.  Our Grand Lodge has one of the best systems for balance.


----------



## Casey

I agree with the 6 day gripe fest if everyone got a chance to stand up and talk.  If you got any good feedback on more things I should know about how to lead brothers to see that they do have a voice PM me.  I don't want to derail this thread.


----------



## Bill Lins

Only the members of the Grand Lodge and the representatives of Texas Lodges are entitled to vote at the Grand Annual Communication. 

The "members of the Grand Lodge" are Texas Past Masters. 

The "representatives" of the Lodges are those who are sent to Grand Lodge by their Lodges, under certain qualifications. 

If the Worshipful Master of the Lodge is present, he casts the vote of the Lodge. 

If the Senior Warden is present & the WM is not, the SW casts the vote. 

If the JW is present & neither the WM or SW is present, the JW casts the vote. 

If none of those officers are present but there is present a member of that Lodge who was elected to hold the Lodge's proxy, that Brother casts the Lodge's vote.


----------



## Casey

Thank-you brother Bill!   That actually helps me out a lot.  I'd hate to get hemmed up about it and not be able to explain why we do things the way we do.


----------



## JTM

it's time for this sticky to come down.


----------



## Benton

Going to go ahead and close the thread. The issue has been extensively discussed, and the vote has already passed. If anyone wants to discuss the outcome, they can start a new thread.


----------

